# Cina agli USA: "No guerra, ma liberi su Taiwan." E Israele incontra Putin...



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

Intervengono altre grandi nazioni nello scacchiere internazionale sempre più in fibrillazione.

Come riporta Huffington Post, oggi la Cina ha incontrato il segretario di stato USA Blinken, per la prima netta presa di posizione contro la guerra in Ucraina.
Ma il ministro degli esteri di Pechino, il “falco” Wang Hi, lascia poco spazio all’immaginazione e chiede in cambio la non ingerenza di Washington su Taiwan.

Si muove anche Israele, come mediatore.
Bennett a sopresa oggi è volato da Putin ed è stato a colloquio con lui per tre ore.
Subito dopo sente Zelensky, e vola da Scholz.
Con Putin però avrebbe parlato soprattutto della situazione delle comunità ebraiche a seguito del conflitto.

Nel frattempo in Ucraina è già caduta la flebile tregua, durata poche ore.
Zelensky continua a chiedere la no fly zone, per l'ennesima volta negata dalla NATO.

Smentite le voci sulla morte di una spia russa all'interno della delegazione ucraina. Dovrebbe essere morto come spia ucraina in un'operazione speciale. E diverse fonti riportano che sia ancora vivo.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervengono altre grandi nazioni nello scacchiere internazionale sempre più in fibrillazione.
> 
> Come riporta Huffington Post, oggi la Cina ha incontrato il segretario di stato USA Blinken, per la prima netta presa di posizione contro la guerra in Ucraina.
> Ma il ministro degli esteri di Pechino, il “falco” Wang Hi, lascia poco spazio all’immaginazione e chiede in cambio la non ingerenza di Washington su Taiwan.
> ...



Ecco, comincio ad approvare il nucleare.

La Russia è cattiva, ok, questi invece sono i buoni che ci regalano i vairuz e ci tengono ai buoni rapporti con il mondo intero.

Forse non vi rendete conto di che tipo di aziende ci sono in quel posto di melma di Taiwan.

'Sti maledetti, è tutto partito da loro, anche questa guerra.


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky continua a chiedere la no fly zone, per l'ennesima volta negata dalla NATO.


io invece chiedo che metta in vendita la sua villa da 3,8 milioni con 16 stanze che possiede in Versilia, come riportato ieri dal Corriere.
e nel frattempo diventi luogo di ospitalità per rifugiati ucraini.

eh sì perchè a far la lista dei beni degli oligarchi in Italia è uscito pure questo...

secondo i vicini e residenti indigeni non si fa vedere sul luogo esattamente da quando è presidente...acquisto mediante società su società fino a Cipro.
mettiamo che sia tutto in regola ora, parliamo di una persona divenuta curiosamente milionaria facendo il produttore e attore-direttore di una tv pubblica e di una indipendente (accusata in passato più volte di essere filorussa...fa ridere oggi ma è così) in un paese dove il 99,9% dei mestieri è sottopagato con salario minimo 76 euro e salario medio 295 euro al netto delle tasse (oggi, figuriamoci quando si è arricchito).


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

*GOVERNO UCRAINO: "LA CINA PUÒ ESSERE LA CHIAVE PER PORRE FINE ALLA GUERRA."*


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervengono altre grandi nazioni nello scacchiere internazionale sempre più in fibrillazione.
> 
> Come riporta Huffington Post, oggi la Cina ha incontrato il segretario di stato USA Blinken, per la prima netta presa di posizione contro la guerra in Ucraina.
> Ma il ministro degli esteri di Pechino, il “falco” Wang Hi, lascia poco spazio all’immaginazione e chiede in cambio la non ingerenza di Washington su Taiwan.
> ...


A farsi vedere mezze seghe tutti giustamente avanzano richieste


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervengono altre grandi nazioni nello scacchiere internazionale sempre più in fibrillazione.
> 
> Come riporta Huffington Post, oggi la Cina ha incontrato il segretario di stato USA Blinken, per la prima netta presa di posizione contro la guerra in Ucraina.
> Ma il ministro degli esteri di Pechino, il “falco” Wang Hi, lascia poco spazio all’immaginazione e chiede in cambio la non ingerenza di Washington su Taiwan.
> ...




Insomma la confusione regna sovrana.


----------



## kYMERA (5 Marzo 2022)

Spero che sia l'occasione per far sparire il concetto di globalizzazione. La cosa più dannosa del nostro secolo.
Mamma mia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *GOVERNO UCRAINO: "LA CINA PUÒ ESSERE LA CHIAVE PER PORRE FINE ALLA GUERRA."*



Faccio una facile scommessa.

Così come dopo la pandemia iniziata da loro, quando ne sono usciti come super eroi che hanno sconfitto per primi il COVID, ora passeranno come i salvatori del mondo dalla minaccia atomica.
Salvatori di un mondo azzoppato e portato allo stremo da loro stessi, di cui succhiano tutto fino alla carcassa.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *GOVERNO UCRAINO: "LA CINA PUÒ ESSERE LA CHIAVE PER PORRE FINE ALLA GUERRA."*



Come?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Faccio una facile scommessa.
> 
> Così come dopo la pandemia iniziata da loro, quando ne sono usciti come super eroi che hanno sconfitto per primi il COVID, ora passeranno come i salvatori del mondo dalla minaccia atomica.
> Salvatori di un mondo azzoppato e portato allo stremo, di cui succhiano tutto fino alla carcassa.



Nobel per la pace assicurato per la Cina.


----------



## Simo98 (5 Marzo 2022)

Ecco il motivo per cui l'occidente non deve mollare la presa, oppure dal giorno 1 post annessione russa dell'Ucraina qualsiasi potenza nucleare potrà rivendicare quello che vuole


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ecco il motivo per cui l'occidente non deve mollare la presa, oppure dal giorno 1 post annessione russa dell'Ucraina qualsiasi potenza nucleare potrà rivendicare quello che vuole


Perfetto, purtroppo 

I 70 anni di pace e benessere vacillano, bisogna tirare fuori i cog..... oppure un pezzettino alla volta, ci porteranno via tutto 

Perché altrimenti, arriverà il giorno, dove non saremo nemmeno qui a domandarci se fare la voce grossa, perché non conteremo più nulla


----------



## sunburn (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A farsi vedere mezze seghe tutti giustamente avanzano richieste


A ‘sto punto io chiedo che venga stanziato un budget di 1 miliardo all’anno per il calciomercato del Milan.
Non ho l’atomica, ma con un paio di birre belle fredde e frizzanti a 500 megatoni ci arrivo facile.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *GOVERNO UCRAINO: "LA CINA PUÒ ESSERE LA CHIAVE PER PORRE FINE ALLA GUERRA."*



Che schifosi. Hai capito la solenne sicurezza ed arroganza.

Tutto alla luce del sole, come la pandemia. E tutti muti, pronti ad abbracciarli e bruciare in piazza i no-tripla-dose.

Spero si sia capito adesso il giochino. Tutto apparecchiato per questi criminali, che si ritrovano il mondo definitivamente nelle loro mani.

No, ma tu sei un gombloddisdah, tu sei accecato dalla rabbia.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A ‘sto punto io chiedo che venga stanziato un budget di 1 miliardo all’anno per il calciomercato del Milan.
> Non ho l’atomica, ma con un paio di birre belle fredde e frizzanti a 500 megatoni ci arrivo facile.


Approvo


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che schifosi. Hai capito la solenne sicurezza ed arroganza.
> 
> Tutto alla luce del sole, come la pandemia. E tutti muti, pronti ad abbracciarli e bruciare in piazza i no-tripla-dose.
> 
> ...


È ormai evidente il disegno russo-cinese. La guerra in Ucraina come leva per ottenere Taiwan. In cambio la Russia ottiene parte del territorio ucraino e quest'ultima neutrale senza più velleità di adesione alla NATO.

Gli amici cinesi.... Che schifo


----------



## __king george__ (5 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che schifosi. Hai capito la solenne sicurezza ed arroganza.
> 
> Tutto alla luce del sole, come la pandemia. E tutti muti, pronti ad abbracciarli e bruciare in piazza i no-tripla-dose.
> 
> ...


perchè non sei compolottista? è il tuo pensiero..rivendicalo con orgoglio no?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (5 Marzo 2022)

Per Taiwan si arriva al nucleare.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È ormai evidente il disegno russo-cinese. La guerra in Ucraina come leva per ottenere Taiwan. In cambio la Russia ottiene parte del territorio ucraino e quest'ultima neutrale senza più velleità di adesione alla NATO.
> 
> Gli amici cinesi.... Che schifo



Quindi Putin non è pazzo. Ha pianificato tutto con i suoi compari cinesi.


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2022)

tra oggi e domani manifestazioni per la pace in varie città italiane
gara tra chi si sfila tra partiti, sindacati, intellettuali
non si smentiscono mai...


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intervengono altre grandi nazioni nello scacchiere internazionale sempre più in fibrillazione.
> 
> Come riporta Huffington Post, oggi la Cina ha incontrato il segretario di stato USA Blinken, per la prima netta presa di posizione contro la guerra in Ucraina.
> Ma il ministro degli esteri di Pechino, il “falco” Wang Hi, lascia poco spazio all’immaginazione e chiede in cambio la non ingerenza di Washington su Taiwan.
> ...


Spero in una no fly zone a questo punto


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi Putin non è pazzo. Ha pianificato tutto con i suoi compari cinesi.


Probabilmente così è anche peggio, vuol dire davvero che le potenze asiatiche (Russia e Cina) vogliono spostare su di loro il centro geopolitico mondiale.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (5 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che schifosi. Hai capito la solenne sicurezza ed arroganza.
> 
> Tutto alla luce del sole, come la pandemia. E tutti muti, pronti ad abbracciarli e bruciare in piazza i no-tripla-dose.
> 
> ...



Veramente te lo si diceva dal giorno 1 che c'era la Cina di mezzo. Putin sarebbe andato avanti a prescindere da cosa avrebbe fatto l'Europa o gli Usa..


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Probabilmente così è anche peggio, vuol dire davvero che le potenze asiatiche (Russia e Cina) vogliono spostare su di loro il centro geopolitico mondiale.



È peggio perché toglie ai governi occidentali l’alibi della intervenuta follia di Putin ed evidenzia la loro incapacità.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È peggio perché toglie ai governi occidentali l’alibi della intervenuta follia di Putin ed evidenzia la loro incapacità.


Scusa ma qua quale sarebbe la colpa dei governi occidentali? Ci sono due potenze che vogliono accentrare il potere mondiale su di loro, l'unica colpa se mai è stare qui ancora a parlare di sanzioni invece di utilizzare lo stesso linguaggio dei russocinesi, discorso semplice: "Se continuate su questa strada vi facciamo a pezzi". 
Poi voglio vedere se hanno il coraggio di andare a vedere il bluff...


----------



## __king george__ (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi Putin non è pazzo. Ha pianificato tutto con i suoi compari cinesi.


questa è una teoria tua 

in base a cosa poi? a una dichiarazione della cina?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


Penso che la cosa si commenti da sola...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusa ma qua quale sarebbe la colpa dei governi occidentali? Ci sono due potenze che vogliono accentrare il potere mondiale su di loro, l'unica colpa se mai è stare qui ancora a parlare di sanzioni invece di utilizzare lo stesso linguaggio dei russocinesi, discorso semplice: "Se continuate su questa strada vi facciamo a pezzi".
> Poi voglio vedere se hanno il coraggio di andare a vedere il bluff...



Non mi pare che Putin sia mai stato un campione di democrazia eppure di affari con gli occidentali ne ha fatti tanti.
Dei nostri politici di primo piano ne tessevano le lodi.


----------



## Baba (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perfetto, purtroppo
> 
> I 70 anni di pace e benessere vacillano, bisogna tirare fuori i cog..... oppure un pezzettino alla volta, ci porteranno via tutto
> 
> Perché altrimenti, arriverà il giorno, dove non saremo nemmeno qui a domandarci se fare la voce grossa, perché non conteremo più nulla


Temo che la Cina non la fermi più. Sono tanti e sono dappertutto, producono e consumano come macchine. Hanno stipendi occidentali. Ciao pep


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Veramente te lo si diceva dal giorno 1 che c'era la Cina di mezzo. Putin sarebbe andato avanti a prescindere da cosa avrebbe fatto l'Europa o gli Usa..



Amico, se la tua è ironia, allora è la benvenuta.

E' dal febbraio 2020, da quando spargevano la candeggina a Wuhan, che vorrei tirare le atomiche in certi posti. Non so se mi spiego.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È ormai evidente il disegno russo-cinese. La guerra in Ucraina come leva per ottenere Taiwan. In cambio la Russia ottiene parte del territorio ucraino e quest'ultima neutrale senza più velleità di adesione alla NATO.
> 
> Gli amici cinesi.... Che schifo



Per questo avrei voluto che l'Ucraina fosse più arrendevole. Li spiazzavi, non avevano materialmente il tempo di mettere su l'escalation e questo insulso teatrino. Adesso ci entrano dentro come da agenda.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> perchè non sei compolottista? è il tuo pensiero..rivendicalo con orgoglio no?



Vedi sopra.

Lasciamo perdere, và.


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Marzo 2022)

Si sta andando ad ampi passi verso la terza guerra mondiale. 

l’accordo Cina Russia è evidente, così come è evidente che gli USA non lasceranno MAI Taiwan (o meglio dire, non lasceranno la leadership mondiale sui microchip) alla Cina. Taiwan annessa alla Cina significa per gli USA dipendere dalla CINA, prima che accada faranno passare come minimo 10 anni di guerre, se non finisce il mondo col nucleare, s’intende.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, se la tua è ironia, allora è la benvenuta.
> 
> E' dal febbraio 2020, da quando spargevano la candeggina a Wuhan, che vorrei tirare le atomiche in certi posti. Non so se mi spiego.
> 
> ...


Però non è una cosa che si può pretendere, se L'Ucraina vuole difendersi fino all'ultimo uomo è un suo diritto. Non è nel diritto invece invadere nazioni sovrane.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> questa è una teoria tua
> 
> in base a cosa poi? a una dichiarazione della cina?



Come tante teorie che ci sono. Rette da nulla.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


a me sembra non fregi una sega a nessuno a dire il vero

sono solo tutti terrorizzati che ci lancino un'atomica

fine.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Beh,da giorni si invocava l'intervento della Cina..
Eccolo  

Forse era meglio non saperlo e continuare a vederli "indifferenti"


----------



## Djici (5 Marzo 2022)

Ecco che si sono smascherati i cinesi.
Non avevamo dubbi.

Mi raccomando, lasciamo fare Putin. E lasciamo fare Xi.
Mica qualcuno vuole prendersi una bomba atomica sulla testa?
Poi quando sarà il turno di India o Pakistan mi raccomando, lasciamoli fare pure loro.

Chi e più intelligente e razionale viene spazzato via con chi e pronto a tutto.
Io direi che per sconfiggere un nemico pronto a tutto devi essere pure tu pronto a tutto. Non possiamo andare avanti e riflettere come Uomini occidentali del 2022.
Questi capiscono solo la legge del più forte. Non certo di chi porge l'atra guancia.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Però non è una cosa che si può pretendere, se L'Ucraina vuole difendersi fino all'ultimo uomo è un suo diritto. Non è nel diritto invece invadere nazioni sovrane.



Sì, questo è vero. Ma secondo me qualcuno doveva essere un po' più scaltro ed annusare questo scenario, e forzare il premier ucraino possibilmente con le buone.

Io adesso non so che succede e non me lo voglio immaginare. Ma se le cose vanno in un certo modo, l'occidente può alzare bandiera bianca su tutti i fronti.

Un strategia fallimentare completa a mio parere.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,da giorni si invocava l'intervento della Cina..
> Eccolo
> 
> Forse era meglio non saperlo e continuare a vederli "indifferenti"



Ma davvero qualcuno può pensare che la Cina non sia coinvolta in una questione epocale?


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2022)

*nell'intervento di oggi di Putin fondamentale il passo sulle aziende russe che potranno pagare in rubli i creditori in paesi che hanno messo sanzioni*


----------



## Simo98 (5 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, questo è vero. Ma secondo me qualcuno doveva essere un po' più scaltro ed annusare questo scenario, e forzare il premier ucraino possibilmente con le buone.
> 
> Io adesso non so che succede e non me lo voglio immaginare. Ma se le cose vanno in un certo modo, l'occidente può alzare bandiera bianca su tutti i fronti.
> 
> Un strategia fallimentare completa a mio parere.



Io vi vedo troppo pessimisti sull'occidente. Siamo palesemente in decadenza ma ancora anni luce avanti al resto del mondo, sia economicamente che militarmente (l'Italia, non certamente la più forte anzi, è economicamente superiore a mezza Asia messa insieme)
La grande potenza è la Cina, ma ricordatevi che il suo benessere dipende in grandissima parte da noi occidentali


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ecco che si sono smascherati i cinesi.
> Non avevamo dubbi.
> 
> Mi raccomando, lasciamo fare Putin. E lasciamo fare Xi.
> ...


Noi saremo forse morti o vecchi decrepiti, ma quando fra 30/40 anni l' egemonia occidentale sarà tramontata, i nostri posteri ne vedranno delle belle.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero qualcuno può pensare che la Cina non sia coinvolta in una questione epocale?



Guarda,in tutte queste discussioni sulla guerra ne parlavo giusto in questi giorni con scorpionebianco.

Dal momento che lavoro a stretto ocntatto con loro (i cinesi),dicevo sempre che dietro la loro indifferenza si nasconde ben altro.
Sono maledettamente subdoli


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Con Scholz e Macron seduti a 10 metri di distanza,con queste invece..


----------



## Swaitak (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con Scholz e Macron seduti a 10 metri di distanza,con queste invece..
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1902


un attimo di normalità per quest'uomo


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Io vi vedo troppo pessimisti sull'occidente. Siamo palesemente in decadenza ma ancora anni luce avanti al resto del mondo, sia economicamente che militarmente (l'Italia, non certamente la più forte anzi, è economicamente superiore a mezza Asia messa insieme)
> La grande potenza è la Cina, ma ricordatevi che il suo benessere dipende in grandissima parte da noi occidentali



La Cina s'è costruita un impero assoluto. Hanno tutto, risorse e tecnologia. Sono un esercito di olte 1+1/2 MLD di robot tutti concordi a lavorare in un verso.

Noi non contiamo più niente. Noi ci occupiamo di legge Zan, degli intrighi di Renzi, e via discorrendo.

Mi auguro tu abbia ragione.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con Scholz e Macron seduti a 10 metri di distanza,con queste invece..
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1902


Vladimir le vostre donne sono le nostre putt...lo sai vero?

(ecco questo è proprio un commento occidentale...l'ho fatto con gusto lo ammetto


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusa ma qua quale sarebbe la colpa dei governi occidentali?


mmmmh vediamo, per quanto concerne l'Europa non avere una politica estera che non coinvolga gli Stati Uniti

per quanto riguarda gli Stati Uniti, non permettere agli altri ciò che è stato largamente permesso a loro.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Guarda,in tutte queste discussioni sulla guerra ne parlavo giusto in questi giorni con scorpionebianco.
> 
> Dal momento che lavoro a stretto ocntatto con loro (i cinesi),dicevo sempre che dietro la loro indifferenza si nasconde ben altro.
> Sono maledettamente subdoli



Lavori con i cinesi ed hai vicini interisti. Stai messo male.
La Cina, piaccia o meno, ha capito come conquistare il mondo senza sparare un colpo.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con Scholz e Macron seduti a 10 metri di distanza,con queste invece..
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1902



Scuola Silvio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con Scholz e Macron seduti a 10 metri di distanza,con queste invece..
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1902



Quel lettone di Arcore ne ha viste di cavalle...


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mmmmh vediamo, per quanto concerne l'Europa non avere una politica estera che non coinvolga gli Stati Uniti
> 
> per quanto riguarda gli Stati Uniti, non permettere agli altri ciò che è stato largamente permesso a loro.


Ma vivete in un modo utopico forse, ci sarà sempre una potenza che guiderà la geopolitica mondiale, se pensate il contrario siete fuori strada.

Senza gli USA e la NATO avremmo già avuto un mondo orientato ad est, ancora più di oggi. Se a voi piace quel tipo di mondo va bene, ma andate a vivere lì. Io non voglio un mondo orientato a est con a capo cinesi e russi.


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusa ma qua quale sarebbe la colpa dei governi occidentali? Ci sono due potenze che vogliono accentrare il potere mondiale su di loro, l'unica colpa se mai è stare qui ancora a parlare di sanzioni invece di utilizzare lo stesso linguaggio dei russocinesi, discorso semplice: "Se continuate su questa strada vi facciamo a pezzi".
> Poi voglio vedere se hanno il coraggio di andare a vedere il bluff...


Diciamo che di per se voler cambiare gli equilibri di potere non è una colpa è la normalità delle cose ed è sempre stato così nella storia. Il dato di fatto è che comunque siamo di frutto ad una nazione estremamente arretrata come la Russia e ad un’economia in ascesa come quella Cinese ma pur sempre non a livello del mondo occidentale. 
possono provarci, ma se reagiamo sono destinati a fallire


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Però non è una cosa che si può pretendere, se L'Ucraina vuole difendersi fino all'ultimo uomo è un suo diritto. Non è nel diritto invece invadere nazioni sovrane.


certo che lo è, ma poi non ci meravigliamo delle conseguenze sulla popolazione con post strappalacrime.
continui a rifiutare il governo in esilio e gli accordi, i milioni di profughi aumenteranno così le città distrutte

l'invasione di stati sovrani avviene da sempre, sembra che sia avvenuto per la prima volta dieci giorni fa...


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma vivete in un modo utopico forse, ci sarà sempre una potenza che guiderà la geopolitica mondiale, se pensate il contrario siete fuori strada.
> 
> Senza gli USA e la NATO avremmo già avuto un mondo orientato ad est, ancora più di oggi. Se a voi piace quel tipo di mondo va bene, ma andate a vivere lì. Io non voglio un mondo orientato a est con a capo cinesi e russi.


beh almeno ognuno abbia la voce prioritaria per il proprio continente, è surreale che devono essere gli USA a decidere per l'Europa in una faccenda sul territorio europeo
basta vedere quello che fanno in Centro-America e Sud-America quando hanno problemi quasi alle porte...


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> certo che lo è, ma poi non ci meravigliamo delle conseguenze sulla popolazione con post strappalacrime.
> continui a rifiutare il governo in esilio e gli accordi, i milioni di profughi aumenteranno così le città distrutte
> 
> l'invasione di stati sovrani avviene da sempre, sembra che sia avvenuto per la prima volta dieci giorni fa...


Quindi, siccome si difendono da un invasore non devono poi mostrare le conseguenze sulla popolazione. Ok.


----------



## vota DC (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusa ma qua quale sarebbe la colpa dei governi occidentali? Ci sono due potenze che vogliono accentrare il potere mondiale su di loro, l'unica colpa se mai è stare qui ancora a parlare di sanzioni invece di utilizzare lo stesso linguaggio dei russocinesi, discorso semplice: "Se continuate su questa strada vi facciamo a pezzi".
> Poi voglio vedere se hanno il coraggio di andare a vedere il bluff...


Si è giocato sporco per primi dandosi martellate nei cosiddetti.
C'era nel 2004 il presidente filoccidentale che ti portava subito nella NATO, ma nooo meglio la biondazza che ti svendeva le imprese, poi nel 2014 i militaretti che però poi è venuto fuori che hanno sempre fatto doppio gioco.
Nel mondo arabo l'esportazione di democrazia....che ha eliminato uno dopo l'altro gli stati filoccidentali....per un soffio in Siria non ha vinto l'Isis.
Poi mille equilibrismo per salvare i sacri confini compresi quelli coloniali....beh l'Iraq è un fantoccio iraniano nonostante i curdi potevano avere il loro stato.....gli unici stati nuovi sono gli islamici che vogliono secedere da stati cristiani, per loro l'eccezione c'è sempre.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Diciamo che di per se voler cambiare gli equilibri di potere non è una colpa è la normalità delle cose ed è sempre stato così nella storia. Il dato di fatto è che comunque siamo di frutto ad una nazione estremamente arretrata come la Russia e ad un’economia in ascesa come quella Cinese ma pur sempre non a livello del mondo occidentale.
> possono provarci, ma se reagiamo sono destinati a fallire


e quale sarebbe una reazione concreta?


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi, siccome si difendono da un invasore non devono poi mostrare le conseguenze sulla popolazione. Ok.


no, per carità però aggiungere il tweet fissato in alto ricordandando perchè si continua.

intanto aspettiamo ancora gli influencer ucraini che ci dicono chi ha sparato due colpi a bruciapelo alla testa a un civile ucraino oggi
un'esecuzione letteralmente.

*@Andris, lasciamo perdere immagini del genere.*


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> e quale sarebbe una reazione concreta?



Sono interessato anche io alla risposta.


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> beh almeno ognuno abbia la voce prioritaria per il proprio continente, è surreale che devono essere gli USA a decidere per l'Europa in una faccenda sul territorio europeo
> basta vedere quello che fanno in Centro-America e Sud-America quando hanno problemi quasi alle porte...


Chissà se negli anni ‘40 del 900 c’era un Adris che diceva “ma perché gli Usa si impicciano degli affari europei??”


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (5 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, se la tua è ironia, allora è la benvenuta.
> 
> E' dal febbraio 2020, da quando spargevano la candeggina a Wuhan, che vorrei tirare le atomiche in certi posti. Non so se mi spiego.



Allora ho compreso male, non ho mai seguito il forum fuori topic del Milan, perdonami.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ecco il motivo per cui l'occidente non deve mollare la presa, oppure dal giorno 1 post annessione russa dell'Ucraina qualsiasi potenza nucleare potrà rivendicare quello che vuole


Si vabbè. Meglio togliere il disco di total war dal pc…


----------



## Simo98 (5 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si vabbè. Meglio togliere il disco di total war dal pc…


O meglio che voi usciate dal vostro orticello...


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (5 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Io vi vedo troppo pessimisti sull'occidente. Siamo palesemente in decadenza ma ancora anni luce avanti al resto del mondo, sia economicamente che militarmente (l'Italia, non certamente la più forte anzi, è economicamente superiore a mezza Asia messa insieme)
> La grande potenza è la Cina, ma ricordatevi che il suo benessere dipende in grandissima parte da noi occidentali



Non lo so, sarà l'esoticità, ma io personalmente della Cina ho una paura clamorosa, e non li vedo così guerrafondai come gli Usa. Se ad oggi mi dicessero di scegliere se l'Italia deve essere tenuta per le palle dalla Cina come con gli Usa, cambierei all'istante.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Però non è una cosa che si può pretendere, se L'Ucraina vuole difendersi fino all'ultimo uomo è un suo diritto. Non è nel diritto invece invadere nazioni sovrane.


Vero e non puoi pretendere che gli altri vadano in guerra per te. Mi pare chiaro e limpido.
Li appoggio moralmente, combattano fino a quando possono ma soli.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Allora ho compreso male, non ho mai seguito il forum fuori topic del Milan, perdonami.



Ma ci mancherebbe, non v'è bisogno di perdonare nessuno, capisco che uno non può sapere tutti i pensieri degli utenti del forum. FYI, sono stato da subito altamente critico su tutta la questione, compresa questa, e ritengo i cinesi un'autentica piaga del pianeta.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> O meglio che voi usciate dal vostro orticello...


Andiamo a combattere felici, tutti. Meglio così?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vero e non puoi pretendere che gli altri vadano in guerra per te. Mi pare chiaro e limpido.
> Li appoggio moralmente, combattano fino a quando possono ma soli.



Si continua a confondere il diritto di difendersi con la possibilità di essere aiutati a farlo.


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Non lo so, sarà l'esoticità, ma io personalmente della Cina ho una paura clamorosa, e non li vedo così guerrafondai come gli Usa. Se ad oggi mi dicessero di scegliere se l'Italia deve essere tenuta per le palle dalla Cina come con gli Usa, cambierei all'istante.


Però la Cina non è mai stata troppo guerrafondaio perché è una potenza relativamente recente… fino a qualche decennio fa molto più debole anche se Giappone militarmente


----------



## __king george__ (5 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vero e non puoi pretendere che gli altri vadano in guerra per te. Mi pare chiaro e limpido.
> Li appoggio moralmente, combattano fino a quando possono ma soli.


se invadessero l'italia ti piacerebbe ragionassero cosi anche gli altri?

che bel ragionamento del c..

comunque tranquillo non te lo tirano il missile..nemmeno se interveniamo militarmente..puoi dormire sonni tranquilli e che gli altri si fottano...

finche tocca agli altri....


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Che casino comunque.

Alla fine tutti avete ragione da un certo punto di vista, e questo fa capire la complessità della questione.

Ci vorrebbe la palla di vetro per capire cosa è meglio fare, letteralmente.

Che poi...stiamo qua a farci i film ma l' Italia ha zero voce in capitolo.

Farà quello che decidono altri, ovviamente


----------



## Simo98 (5 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Andiamo a combattere felici, tutti. Meglio così?


Ogni volta che si dice che l'occidente deve mantenere la propria posizione rispondete sempre così. Ho mai detto che dobbiamo combattere? Assolutamente no, e spero i nostri geni in politica non facciano questo errore
Mettere pressione alla Russia con le sanzioni e complicarle la guerra aiutando gli Ucraini indirettamente con rifornimenti? Si
Se dare rifornimenti militari equivalesse a dichiarare guerra saremmo già alle 20esima guerra mondiale in 50 anni...


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si continua a confondere il diritto di difendersi con la possibilità di essere aiutati a farlo.


No qua pare ci sia l’obbligo di aiutare ..


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che casino comunque.
> 
> Alla fine tutti avete ragione da un certo punto di vista, e questo fa capire la complessità della questione.
> 
> ...



Amico mio nessuno ha pienamente ragione o del tutto torto. Siamo comunque fortunati a poterci confrontare civilmente su questo forum.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se invadessero l'italia ti piacerebbe ragionassero cosi anche gli altri?
> 
> che bel ragionamento del c..
> 
> ...


E imbraccia il fucile e parti chi ti ferma?
Come se avessimo obblighi verso una azione non nato ue e trattati


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che si dice che l'occidente deve mantenere la propria posizione rispondete sempre così. Ho mai detto che dobbiamo combattere? Assolutamente no, e spero i nostri geni in politica non facciano questo errore
> Mettere pressione alla Russia con le sanzioni e complicarle la guerra aiutando gli Ucraini indirettamente con rifornimenti? Si
> Se dare rifornimenti militari equivalesse a dichiarare guerra saremmo già alle 20esima guerra mondiale in 50 anni...


Zelensky continua a chiedere la no fly zone come se fosse una caramella ma dai..il nostro lo abbiamo fatto ora tocca a loro


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No qua pare ci sia l’obbligo di aiutare ..



Per questo esistono le alleanze. Non mi pare ne esista una in questo caso.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per questo esistono le alleanze. Non mi pare ne esista una in questo caso.


Esatto. E non fanno parte di nato e ue. Direi che abbiamo fatto il massimo, anche troppo


----------



## gabri65 (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No qua pare ci sia l’obbligo di aiutare ..



L'obbligo morale di aiutare chi è in difficoltà esisterebbe pure, a nessuno che abbia un briciolo di umanità piace vedere gente in difficoltà. Eppure sembra non passare 'sto discorso.

Il problema è che non si capisce che di fatto viviamo in un mondo dove vale la legge del più forte.

Aiutare l'Ucraina piacerebbe a tutti, ma siccome non si tratta di una partita di calcetto dove si è nemici in campo e poi si va a mangiare la pizza insieme, è necessario stare molto attenti. Corri il rischio, oltre ad essere sostanzialmente irrilevante, anche di buscarne e creare ulteriori problemi.

Siamo ancora troppo primitivi, è lontano il mondo bello e giusto.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'obbligo morale di aiutare chi è in difficoltà esisterebbe pure, a nessuno che abbia un briciolo di umanità piace vedere gente in difficoltà. Eppure sembra non passare 'sto discorso.
> 
> Il problema è che non si capisce che di fatto viviamo in un mondo dove vale la legge del più forte.
> 
> ...



Non credo che esisterà mai.


----------



## Controcorrente (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Zelensky continua a chiedere la no fly zone come se fosse una caramella ma dai..il nostro lo abbiamo fatto ora tocca a loro


Zelensky è in mezzo a dei bombardamenti, con la famiglia, e sarebbe potuto andarsene senza che nessuno potesse obbiettare nulla essendo l'obbiettivo n.1 (intesa come eliminazione, giusto per essere chiari). Il suo popolo è stato attaccato da un pazzo e sta morendo sotto le bombe resistendo per la libertà.

Chi lo giudica per i suoi tentativi di salvare lui e la sua gente, a un passo dalla morte (parliamoci chiaro), per me è fuori luogo. Poi magari, dopo aver giudicato come piagnone un uomo morto che cammina, con due p###e così, la sera tornate a casa dicendo alla moglie / marito che gli avete risposto male perchè è stata una giornata pesante in ufficio. Scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Marzo 2022)

Mastercard e Visa sospendono le attività in Russia.
Questa è grossa mi sa, domani qualsiasi carta che opera su questi circuiti non funzionerà più


----------



## danjr (6 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mastercard e Visa sospendono le attività in Russia.
> Questa è grossa mi sa, domani qualsiasi carta che opera su questi circuiti non funzionerà più


Wow!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: Il Nyt: «Dirigenti Usa da Maduro per separarlo da Putin»



Strano, in Bielorussia gli americani non vanno ancora.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: Il Nyt: «Dirigenti Usa da Maduro per separarlo da Putin»
> 
> 
> 
> Strano, in Bielorussia gli americani non vanno ancora.



Mmmmh, buono il petrolio venezuelano.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mmmmh, buono il petrolio venezuelano.



Ma no, vanno per scopi umanitari


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'obbligo morale di aiutare chi è in difficoltà esisterebbe pure, a nessuno che abbia un briciolo di umanità piace vedere gente in difficoltà. Eppure sembra non passare 'sto discorso.
> 
> Il problema è che non si capisce che di fatto viviamo in un mondo dove vale la legge del più forte.
> 
> ...


Ma ovvio che si dovrebbe aiutare chi è in difficoltà ma come dici tu nel mondo reale è diverso. Equilibri da rispettare, sicurezza da mantenere, interessi da far collimare .
A volte sembra di stare nel mondo della Mulino Bianco


----------



## __king george__ (6 Marzo 2022)

c'è pieno di mezzeseghe che hanno paura anche della loro ombra..questo è quello che ho capito in questi giorni


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Zelensky è in mezzo a dei bombardamenti, con la famiglia, e sarebbe potuto andarsene senza che nessuno potesse obbiettare nulla essendo l'obbiettivo n.1 (intesa come eliminazione, giusto per essere chiari). Il suo popolo è stato attaccato da un pazzo e sta morendo sotto le bombe resistendo per la libertà.
> 
> Chi lo giudica per i suoi tentativi di salvare lui e la sua gente, a un passo dalla morte (parliamoci chiaro), per me è fuori luogo. Poi magari, dopo aver giudicato come piagnone un uomo morto che cammina, con due p###e così, la sera tornate a casa dicendo alla moglie / marito che gli avete risposto male perchè è stata una giornata pesante in ufficio. Scusate lo sfogo.


Bello come mischiate roba a caso così. Sfogo? Questo è un messaggio banale intriso di buonismo in senso assoluto.
Io zelensky non lo giudico, sto dicendo che non può continuamente forzare la mano perché i rischi sono enormi. Questo penso sia abbastanza chiaro.
Cioè ma diciamolo chiaramente: code vuole che la nato entri in una guerra mondiale così come se niente fosse per lui? Cioè capisci che è an


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma ovvio che si dovrebbe aiutare chi è in difficoltà ma come dici tu nel mondo reale è diverso. Equilibri da rispettare, sicurezza da mantenere, interessi da far collimare .
> A volte sembra di stare nel mondo della Mulino Bianco



Realpolitik.


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Zelensky è in mezzo a dei bombardamenti, con la famiglia, e sarebbe potuto andarsene senza che nessuno potesse obbiettare nulla essendo l'obbiettivo n.1 (intesa come eliminazione, giusto per essere chiari). Il suo popolo è stato attaccato da un pazzo e sta morendo sotto le bombe resistendo per la libertà.
> 
> Chi lo giudica per i suoi tentativi di salvare lui e la sua gente, a un passo dalla morte (parliamoci chiaro), per me è fuori luogo. Poi magari, dopo aver giudicato come piagnone un uomo morto che cammina, con due p###e così, la sera tornate a casa dicendo alla moglie / marito che gli avete risposto male perchè è stata una giornata pesante in ufficio. Scusate lo sfogo.


Zelensky è in un posto segreto (spero per lui sia davvero a Kiev come dice, perchè le voci che sia altrove rimbalzano ogni giorno...è l'unico complimento che concedo a questo beppe grillo ucraino), così come la sua famiglia, non sotto le bombe tranne che delle toccate e fuga immortalate sui social.
tra i millemila video dice "l'unico modo è che io parli con Putin", ma non si sa quando e come lo voglia fare...
non morirà per una bomba, ma solo se lo tradisce qualcuno e lo prelevano come millantano di aver sventato ben tre volte.

se scappa in Polonia, come Yanukovic in Russia all'epoca, finisce la missione immediatamente
non serve neanche che venga arrestato o ucciso

salvarsi armando cittadini comuni, tra distribuzione armi e tutorial per bombe, che così diventano nemici militari e quindi uccisi come mosche (non è un caso dal primo giorno non parlano mai di quanti civili stanno morendo sul campo di battaglia perchè hanno imbracciato le armi dal nulla, riferiti solo decessi di innocenti disarmati) equando invece i russi sarebbero passati velocemente (tanti parlano di guerra lampo prevista) senza questa resistenza improvvisata popolare.
non proprio il modo più semplice di salvarsi

ha costretto milioni di famiglie a lasciarsi, tanto che gli uomini 18-60 potrebbero non vedere più figli e mogli
legge marziale e tutti obbligati ad aiutare, se non vuoi arruolarti devi stare a disposizione, altrimenti in molti sarebbero scappati...


----------



## Milo (6 Marzo 2022)

Russia che continua a minacciare tutti

la Cina che ammette vuole prendersi taiwan

aiuto ragazzi, aiuto…


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Zelensky è in un posto segreto (spero per lui sia davvero a Kiev come dice, perchè le voci che sia altrove rimbalzano ogni giorno...è l'unico complimento che concedo a questo beppe grillo ucraino), così come la sua famiglia, non sotto le bombe tranne che delle toccate e fuga immortalate sui social.
> tra i millemila video dice "l'unico modo è che io parli con Putin", ma non si sa quando e come lo voglia fare...
> non morirà per una bomba, ma solo se lo tradisce qualcuno e lo prelevano come millantano di aver sventato ben tre volte.
> 
> ...


Va che il richiamo estensivo della riserva è la prassi militare per una nazione invasa che rischia di essere occupata. 
Sei completamente al di fuori della realtà, e solamente perché devi obbligatoriamente dare da "mangiare" alla tua idea che Zelensky sia anche lui nel torto.

I civili armati che fanno guerriglia non sono una novità, tra l'altro avendo richiamato alle armi tutti i maschi tra i 18 - 60 anni i civili rimasti sono donne e bambini.

"Ha obbligato le famiglie a separarsi" Io sono allibito, ma seriamente. È davvero una cosa normalissima in uno stato di guerra del genere richiamare tutta la riserva disponibile.

Non è una roba strana, la roba strana è non capirlo....


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Va che il richiamo estensivo della riserva è la prassi militare per una nazione invasa che rischia di essere occupata.
> Sei completamente al di fuori della realtà, e solamente perché devi obbligatoriamente dare da "mangiare" alla tua idea che Zelensky sia anche lui nel torto.
> 
> I civili armati che fanno guerriglia non sono una novità, tra l'altro avendo richiamato alle armi tutti i maschi tra i 18 - 60 anni i civili rimasti sono donne e bambini.
> ...


zelensky è un soggetto improvvisato che nulla ha a che fare con la politica, rappresenta il degrado e il fallimento della politica infatti si è fatto largo senza basi nel disastro precedente lasciato da Poroshenko e accoliti.
lo dico da anni, ci sono i messaggi sul forum a testimoniarlo non certo dalla settimana scorsa, e non poteva che finire male con questi soggetti al timone

i riservisti erano già stati mandati, cioè i militari che non prestano più servizio al momento poco dopo la leva.
poi è arrivata la carne da macello, qualcuno si è buttato nella mischia per nazionalismo ma tutti gli altri sono stati obbligati.

vedere donne che percorrono centinaia o migliaia di km con disabili, bambini, anziani senza nessun uomo della famiglia che può aiutarle perchè sono vincolati da Zelensky è deprecabile

l'unica cosa da fare era riconoscere l'indipendenza del Donbass e della Crimea, non oggi ma dal 2019
e smetterla con rapporti con Washington


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> zelensky è un soggetto improvvisato che nulla ha a che fare con la politica, rappresenta il degrado e il fallimento della politica infatti si è fatto largo senza basi nel disastro precedente lasciato da Poroshenko e accoliti.
> lo dico da anni, ci sono i messaggi sul forum a testimoniarlo non certo dalla settimana scorsa, e non poteva che finire male con questi soggetti al timone
> 
> i riservisti erano già stati mandati, cioè i militari che non prestano più servizio al momento poco dopo la leva.
> ...


Fai confusione, una cosa è la riserva selezionata dell'esercito, un altra è la riserva arruolabile. Ed in casi estremi (come questo) si richiamano tutti gli uomini disponibili. È LA NORMALITÀ IN SITUAZIONI COME QUESTE.

Ma comunque non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire...


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fai confusione, una cosa è la riserva selezionata dell'esercito, un altra è la riserva arruolabile. Ed in casi estremi (come questo) si richiamano tutti gli uomini disponibili. È LA NORMALITÀ IN SITUAZIONI COME QUESTE.
> 
> Ma comunque non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire...


non mi sono spiegato forse, non sto dicendo che sia sbagliato tecnicamente ma che non sarebbe mai dovuto arrivare a questo punto di fare la resistenza popolare metro per metro
la guerra non sarebbe mai dovuta partire, purtroppo non si può rimediare ad anni di errori, e già il primo giorno di attacco avrebbe dovuto cedere immediatamente su tutta la linea


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non mi sono spiegato forse, non sto dicendo che sia sbagliato tecnicamente ma che non sarebbe mai dovuto arrivare a questo punto
> la guerra non sarebbe mai dovuta partire e già il primo giorno avrebbe dovuto cedere immediatamente su tutta la linea


L'Ucraina avrebbe potuto gestire meglio tutta la questione? Si.
L'UE e gli USA avrebbero potuto gestire meglio la questione? Si. 

Questi due fatti sono incontrovertibili, altrettanto incontrovertibile è il fatto che la politica estera di Putin sia SOLO questa, caricare a testa bassa, lo ha SEMPRE fatto quando non gli viene dato qualcosa che vuole.

Il fatto che la vicenda non sia stata gestita perfettamente non giustifica in alcun modo l'aggressione della Russia e non certifica in alcun modo Zelensky come principale colpevole della situazione.

Si passa più tempo a criticare Zelensky, UE e USA che a parlare del perché Putin abbia commesso un errore simile, del perché si è lasciato Putin fare in tutti questi anni. 
Il focus della discussione dovrebbe essere l'aggressione russa dell'ucraina, il resto è importante ma SORPASSATO, Putin ha deciso di invadere un altro paese e tutto il resto ormai sono chiacchiere.

Il disegno di Putin è chiaro, vive all'ombra del ricordo di Stalin, ed è ossessionato dall'idea di riesumare il potere che aveva l'URSS. È lui in prima persona a volete nuovamente una guerra fredda, evento che di fatto segnerebbe il vero ritorno della Russia nel panorama delle potenze mondiali.


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina avrebbe potuto gestire meglio tutta la questione? Si.
> L'UE e gli USA avrebbero potuto gestire meglio la questione? Si.
> 
> Questi due fatti sono incontrovertibili, altrettanto incontrovertibile è il fatto che la politica estera di Putin sia SOLO questa, caricare a testa bassa, lo ha SEMPRE fatto quando non gli viene dato qualcosa che vuole.
> ...


se ha deciso di farlo oggi e non dal 2014 un motivo ci sarà o no secondo te ?
non è che per 7-8 anni tolleri a fatica una situazione, improvvisamente non va più bene
dipende da mosse altrui, ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione
con la normalizzazione dei rapporti con l'Ucraina e senza ingerenza USA non ci sarebbe stata alcuna invasione


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se ha deciso di farlo oggi e non dal 2014 un motivo ci sarà o no secondo te ?
> non è che per 7-8 anni tolleri a fatica una situazione, improvvisamente non va più bene
> dipende da mosse altrui, ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione
> con la normalizzazione dei rapporti con l'Ucraina e senza ingerenza USA non ci sarebbe stata alcuna invasione


Putin sono anni che organizzava questa cosa, aspettava solo il momento adatto, non prendiamoci in giro. Non esiste alcuna giustificazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

*LA POLONIA FORNIRÀ ALL'UCRAINA CACCIA MIG-29 E SU-25. IN CAMBIO OTTERRÀ DEGLI F-16 DAGLI STATI UNITI.
ANCHE ROMANIA E BULGARIA STANNO PER ANNUNCIARE UN ACCORDO SIMILARE.*


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Putin sono anni che organizzava questa cosa, aspettava solo il momento adatto, non prendiamoci in giro. Non esiste alcuna giustificazione.


e questo ti sembra il momento adatto ? con le economie affltte post covid e quindi anche quella russa ?
per non parlare di Lukashenko che è più debole rispetto a una volta
no, sono anni che RINVIAVA questa cosa ma nulla è cambiato per farlo desistere anzi peggiorano le cose con il passare del tempo.

sono anni che Kiev prende soldi e armi dagli Stati Uniti che è qualcosa di inconcepibile davvero,
sono anni che al parlamento ucraino c'è chi viene isolato perchè filorusso, s
ono anni che nelle istituzioni e nell'istruzione l'ucraino sostituisce la lingua russa, 
sono anni che Kiev prova a riprendersi il Donbass perchè non ha l'esercito russo schierato come in Crimea sparando ai loro stessi fratelli, 
sono anni che subisce sanzioni quando non c'è mai una volta che gli USA vedano puniti i propri vertici militari e politici, 
sono anni che non vengono riconosciuti i referendum popolari di Crimea e Donbass, 
sono anni che Kiev cerca di ostacolare il Nord Stream 2 per non perdere le royalties del passaggio del gas sul proprio territorio, 
per anni si è tollerato un governo corrotto di Poroshenko con dei ministri statunitensi neanche eterodiretti, 
da tre anni l'imbucato della politica Zelensky con referendum NATO e UE mai fatti.

la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso è stata voler ospitare armi nucleari, qualcosa di allucinante visto che l'indipendenza è stata concessa proprio per la promessa di non avere mai nucleare militare sul proprio territorio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e questo ti sembra il momento adatto ? con le economie affltte post covid e quindi anche quella russa ?
> per non parlare di Lukashenko che è più debole rispetto a una volta
> no, sono anni che RINVIAVA questa cosa ma nulla è cambiato per farlo desistere anzi peggiorano le cose con il passare del tempo.
> 
> ...


Ma quali armi nucleari.... 

@Trumpusconi


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma quali armi nucleari....


Zelensky ha detto di essere favorevole ad installare sul proprio territorio armi nucleari, come già la NATO disloca in giro per altri membri (Italia, Olanda, Germania, Belgio, Turchia etc)


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2022)

ascolta questo professore di storia, non certo un alternativo ma ospite fisso di tutte le occasioni mainstream


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Zelensky ha detto di essere favorevole ad installare sul proprio territorio armi nucleari, come già la NATO disloca in giro per altri membri (Italia, Olanda, Germania, Belgio, Turchia etc)


Per aderire al trattato di condivisione nucleare bisogna prima fare parte della NATO e l'adesione dell'Ucraina alla NATO non era neanche in agenda, si trattava di una richiesta che avrebbe richiesto anni prima di essere approvata.

Aderire al trattato di condivisione nucleare non vuol dire poter disporre in qualunque maniera di quelle bombe ma di ospitare le bombe americane e poterle utilizzare sotto autorizzazione statunitense.

Una cosa che non sarebbe mai accaduta comunque.

Per finire, la Russia può avere 6.000 testate nucleari ed altri stati no perché ciò li altera? 

La Russia non è padrona degli stati confinanti e se tutti i confinanti fuggono a occidente è colpa loro, sono loro ad aver fallito la loro politica estera.


----------



## galianivatene (6 Marzo 2022)

io non credo proprio la Cina abbia in programma un intervento militare diretto su Taiwan.
L’obiettivo è quello che gli USA abbandonino la cosiddetta ambiguità strategica, poi sarà la “natura” a fare il suo corso. 
Mi spiego meglio, la Cina da diversi decenni sta puntando sulla vicinanza geografica, la interdipendenza economica tra isola mainland (promossa da politiche favorevoli verso aziende e individui), l’affinità culturale (nonostante le differenze, parliamo dello stesso popolo, stessa lingua, stesse tradizioni), come fattori che presto o tardi porteranno Taiwan a convergere verso il “centro gravitazionale”. Certo, anche la minaccia militare ha la sua parte. Ma un conto è la differenza di potenziale come strumento di influenza, un conto è l’intervento manu militari. Gli Usa sono perfettamente consapevoli di questa strategia di lungo corso e vi si sono contrapposti alla solita maniera, ovvero finanziando think tank e gruppi di interesse dall’orientamento più aggressivo (indipendenza), sotto la guida del Partito Democratico di Taiwan. E ovviamente fornendo armi, per cercare di colmare la suddetta differenza di potenziale. 
Ciò ha aumentato la tensione negli ultimi 5 anni, ma non dimentichiamoci che per la Cina, Taiwan ha una valenza in primis geopolitica e difensiva, e solo in seconda battuta economica e di potenziale proiezione espansiva.

Il problema è che si da troppo per assodato che la Cina voglia dominare il mondo. Come spesso accade, la verità è probabilmente complessa. Guardando alla storia di lungo periodo, infatti, la Cina è sempre stata una potenza in cui gruppi di interesse territorialisti (burocrazia mandarina) si scontravano con gruppi di interesse espansionisti (cinesi d’oltremare, commercianti), con storica prevalenza dei primi. Questo conflitto esiste ancora oggi anche nelle dinamiche del PCC (che erroneamente viene spesso visto come un monolite, ma racchiude al suo interno diverse correnti). 
Io ritengo prevalga ancora la linea centripeta/territorialista.

Il discorso sarebbe lungo, ma non vorrei annoiarvi e non credo interessi ai più. Quindi mi fermo qui . 

La Cina non è la Russia di Putin, così come Taiwan non è l’Ucraina. Ci sono similitudini, ma attenti ai sillogismi (ed alla propaganda…), che sono fuorvianti.


----------



## galianivatene (6 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Però la Cina non è mai stata troppo guerrafondaio perché è una potenza relativamente recente… fino a qualche decennio fa molto più debole anche se Giappone militarmente


questo è vero per quanto riguarda la Cina moderna, su una prospettiva storica di lungo periodo, la Cina ha sempre avuto le risorse (economiche, tecnologiche) per essere una grande potenza militare ed espansionista, ma non vi ha mai dato fondo interamente, per via di un certo orientamento territorialista dei suoi governi storici (vedi post precedente).

Per fare un esempio, la Cina aveva la tecnologia navale, conoscenze geografiche/astronomiche, per scoprire e colonizzare ben prima di noi le Americhe, ed i suoi mercanti sarebbero stati ma l’imperatore per paura di una espansione incontrollata del commercio (e di una crescita troppo repentina della classe dei commercianti, che avrebbe minacciato gli equilibri di potere interni), decise con un editto di distruggere e bandire tutte le navi di una certa taglia.

Una cosa che manda ai matti gli storiografi occidentali.

Non ci vedi qualche analogia con la recente stretta sui grandi capitali privati?

La Cina non è guerrafondaia non perché i cinesi siano un popolo dal temperamento mite (e questo è certamente vero, per chi li conosce al di là di tutta la fuffa di cui si parla in giro, questo forum compreso), ma perché l’interesse primario è il controllo politico interno sul paese, capacità militare e potenza economica, sviluppo capitalistico sono strumenti subordinati.

In altre parole, parafrasando un po’ Sun Tzu, il controllo politico interno è la strategia, l’assertività militare e l’espansione economica le sue tattiche.

Taiwan sarà invasa, un giorno, solo se il costo/opportunità sarà favorevole all’interno di questa logica, senza avventurismi.
La Cina raramente ragiona a strappi e sull’opportunità del momento.

Avevo premesso che non avrei scritto oltre, ma invece l’ho fatto, ops


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per aderire al trattato di condivisione nucleare bisogna prima fare parte della NATO e l'adesione dell'Ucraina alla NATO non era neanche in agenda, si trattava di una richiesta che avrebbe richiesto anni prima di essere approvata.
> 
> Aderire al trattato di condivisione nucleare non vuol dire poter disporre in qualunque maniera di quelle bombe ma di ospitare le bombe americane e poterle utilizzare sotto autorizzazione statunitense.
> 
> ...


niente affatto, la Nato non è l'Unione europea che richiede parecchi anni perchè ha dei requisiti stringenti su vari punti di un paese tanto è vero che los stesso Borrell ha detto in piena emergenza con la pressione "servirebbero almeno 5 anni per l'Ucraina in UE".
all'Alleanza atlantica se ne sbattono di tutte quelle cose, stai tranquillo che se Zelensky avesse fatto il referendum come promesso in campagna elettorale e vinto il sì ora sarebbe già nella NATO.

guarda tu stesso le tempistiche: invito ufficiale - ratifiche dei membri - ufficializzazione
da un anno a massimo due anni dura tutto l'iter.

ripeto, se il beppe grillo ucraino avesse mantenuto la parola sul referendum nel 2019 ora sarebbe nella NATO

per non parlare del minestrone di cani e porci che buttano dentro, come sopra non gliene frega nulla di certi punti di libertà e democrazia perchè conta l'occasione ghiotta dal punto di vista strategico
l'Ucraina nella NATO sarebbe uno dei paesi più importanti, ovviamente per gli altri e per toglierlo all'orbita di Mosca non per meriti propri


e non parlarmi della NATO difensiva eh, dal 1999 che sono partiti a bombardare l'ex Jugoslavia senza neanche l'aurizzazione ONU
me lo ricordo come se fosse ieri quel degrado umano che fecero con D'Alema che ammazzava i suoi amici socialisti.
quanto vediamo oggi è ancora poco rispetto alla tragedia jugoslava.


dopo gli attentati dell'11 settembre 2001 gli Stati Uniti hanno spinto per la regola "chi tocca un membro tocca tutti", quando sono stato a Vilnius ce l'hanno murata come targa "chi tocca la Lituania è un nemico degli Stati Uniti" firmato George W. Bush e come se ne vantano, figuriamoci se così non ispiri certi paesi il cui esercito non fermerebbe neanche Casapound altro che guerra.

evviva la Nato, da 16 membri si passa a 30 membri


gli accordi di Minsk prevedevano che nel Donbass filorusso ci fosse sicurezza e la popolazione locale con diritti, parliamo di diritti basilari eh non quelli in voga oggi di strambe minoranze razziali o sessuali.
già andare a lavoro e a scuola senza essere bersagli mobili di cecchini ucraini sarebbe stato un primo passo...non pervenuto.
si sta a casa e così dal nulla vetro spaccato ti ritrovi spari o pezzi di bombe nell'orto...
avere ospedali con medicine e reparti, servizi pubblici di base...cose così insomma che noi diamo per acquisite.
allora nelle zone di confine si viene sparati, in altre più interne non si viene sparati ma comunque pochi trasferimenti economici e quindi penuria di assistenza pubblica a tutti i livelli.
tu prova a pensare cosa significhi per 8 anni vivere così...questi 8 giorni di invasione e sembra un tempo lunghissimo.

Putin ha sbagliato nel riconoscere l'indipendenza in modo unilaterale, anche questo non previsto da accordi di Minsk, ma viene dopo anni di sbagli dell'altra parte.
per questo io punto il riflettore sugli errori precedenti, non per simpatia o chissà cosa bensì perchè le conseguenze nascono da qua


----------



## darden (6 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Zelensky ha detto di essere favorevole ad installare sul proprio territorio armi nucleari, come già la NATO disloca in giro per altri membri (Italia, Olanda, Germania, Belgio, Turchia etc)


Bisogna vedere il quadro complessivo Zelensky ha detto questo ora, dopo che c'è stato il Donbass e la Crimea, ma prima di questa guerra di invasione.. 

Senza la prima annessione della Crimea l'ucraina sarebbe stata neutrale dal punto di vista del nucleare perché vi è appunto un trattato (memorandum di Budapest) in cui si sancisce che l'ucraina non avrà armi nucleari sul suo territorio, che cedeva le armi nucleari che aveva 1600 alla Russia, in cambio la Russia si impegnava a riconoscere indipendenza ucraina entro i suo confini, non usare minacce per il controllo politi e non usare la bomba atomica su di loro.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e questo ti sembra il momento adatto ? con le economie affltte post covid e quindi anche quella russa ?
> per non parlare di Lukashenko che è più debole rispetto a una volta
> no, sono anni che RINVIAVA questa cosa ma nulla è cambiato per farlo desistere anzi peggiorano le cose con il passare del tempo.
> 
> ...


e quindi chissenefrega...vuoi dire che è giusto quello che sta facendo? no è sbagliato

mettiamo che oggi in Italia iniziamo a trattare male i marocchini.. che fa è giusto un'invasione del Marocco? (lascia stare che non riuscirebbero è per dire)

comunque se per te è giusto fai benissimo a dirlo..anzi se hai le palle di dirlo senza girarci tanto intorno ti stimo anche

tuttavia in quel caso siamo nemici..questo è sicuro


----------



## danjr (6 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> questo è vero per quanto riguarda la Cina moderna, su una prospettiva storica di lungo periodo, la Cina ha sempre avuto le risorse (economiche, tecnologiche) per essere una grande potenza militare ed espansionista, ma non vi ha mai dato fondo interamente, per via di un certo orientamento territorialista dei suoi governi storici (vedi post precedente).
> 
> Per fare un esempio, la Cina aveva la tecnologia navale, conoscenze geografiche/astronomiche, per scoprire e colonizzare ben prima di noi le Americhe, ed i suoi mercanti sarebbero stati ma l’imperatore per paura di una espansione incontrollata del commercio (e di una crescita troppo repentina della classe dei commercianti, che avrebbe minacciato gli equilibri di potere interni), decise con un editto di distruggere e bandire tutte le navi di una certa taglia.
> 
> ...


Se fai un discorso storico culturale e sociale ok, anzi ti aggiungo un ulteriore punto,
I popoli stanziati “sopra” di lei erano la quintessenza della bellicosità, quindi ci sta che siano maggiormente predisposti alla difesa


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (6 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> io non credo proprio la Cina abbia in programma un intervento militare diretto su Taiwan.
> L’obiettivo è quello che gli USA abbandonino la cosiddetta ambiguità strategica, poi sarà la “natura” a fare il suo corso.



Perdonami se riassumo in poche frasi la tua accurata analisi, ma possibile che la Cina e questo blocco euroasiatico sfrutti questa situazione solo per far "scoprire le carte agli Usa"? Ridurre la Russia ad un partner strategico martoriato dalle sanzioni influisce davvero così poco sulla politica estera cinese? Comprendo i vantaggi commerciali di una Cina che si ritrovi la Russia completamente alla sua dipendenza economica, ma credo che la Cina non avesse bisogno di questo, ma di tutt'altro tipo di partnership (da qui il debito assorbito del Pakistan potenza nucleare, ad esempio).

Inoltre, domanda fuori contesto, non credi di vedere una politica estera totalmente diversa e molto più aggressiva del Pcr da Jintao a Xi Jinping?


----------



## Simo98 (6 Marzo 2022)

Non so voi ma questo rallentamento dell'invasione russa è sospetto
Va bene la resistenza ucraina ma negli ultimissimi giorni le notizie dal fronte militare sono poche e nulle, tranne per le città costiere del Sud
Che ci sia qualche negoziazione in stato avanzato di cui nessuno sa nulla? Un po' come le trattative di mercato del Milan


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Marzo 2022)

Vabbè dai, no-fly zone per far un favore al comico, terza guerra mondiale, milioni di morti e nobel per la pace al Grillo ucraino.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non so voi ma questo rallentamento dell'invasione russa è sospetto
> Va bene la resistenza ucraina ma negli ultimissimi giorni le notizie dal fronte militare sono poche e nulle, tranne per le città costiere del Sud
> Che ci sia qualche negoziazione in stato avanzato di cui nessuno sa nulla? Un po' come le trattative di mercato del Milan



Se sono come le trattative del Milan siamo spacciati


----------



## evangel33 (6 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non so voi ma questo rallentamento dell'invasione russa è sospetto
> Va bene la resistenza ucraina ma negli ultimissimi giorni le notizie dal fronte militare sono poche e nulle, tranne per le città costiere del Sud
> Che ci sia qualche negoziazione in stato avanzato di cui nessuno sa nulla? *Un po' come le trattative di mercato del Milan*



Ci sono voci effettivamente di un acquisto a parametro zero di Angela Merkel


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Marzo 2022)

Putin è un pazzo, ma a quanto pare non così pazzo come lo si vuol far passare, motivo in più per stare relativamente tranquilli riguardo una possibile guerra nucleare. 

Io intanto ringrazio @Andris per aver dato una chiave di lettura alternativa e non la solita e banale "Russi cattivi, Ucraini bravi" ovviamente parlo della classe politica e non dei comuni cittadini. Io condivido anche ciò che ha detto e non per questo condivido la guerra, anzi ne sono contro. 
Si puo' benissimo dire che ci sono stati anni di errori che hanno spinto Putin alla guerra e allo stesso tempo dire che non si approva per nulla l'operato russo. Come avevo già detto non sono due squadre di calcio, non c'è tifo, se non quello per la pace.


----------



## galianivatene (6 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Perdonami se riassumo in poche frasi la tua accurata analisi, ma possibile che la Cina e questo blocco euroasiatico sfrutti questa situazione solo per far "scoprire le carte agli Usa"? Ridurre la Russia ad un partner strategico martoriato dalle sanzioni influisce davvero così poco sulla politica estera cinese? Comprendo i vantaggi commerciali di una Cina che si ritrovi la Russia completamente alla sua dipendenza economica, ma credo che la Cina non avesse bisogno di questo, ma di tutt'altro tipo di partnership (da qui il debito assorbito del Pakistan potenza nucleare, ad esempio).
> 
> Inoltre, domanda fuori contesto, non credi di vedere una politica estera totalmente diversa e molto più aggressiva del Pcr da Jintao a Xi Jinping?


Chiaro che l’attuale politica di allineamento tra Cina Russia necessiti di una Russia forte e credibile politicamente, che è esattamente il contrario di ciò che sta avvenendo. Una Russia martoriata e isolata non è strumentale al progetto di ristrutturazione delle relazioni internazionali che la Cina ha in mente. L’evoluzione di questa vicenda credo che potrebbe implicare un cambiamento della “postura” di Pechino nei confronti del partner, come del resto è chiaro sin dall’inizio: la Cina comprende e supporta le ragioni di fondo della Russia, ma non condivide la sua scelta di un conflitto su vasta scala. Del resto, ultimamente si tende a sottolineare le linee di convergenza, le esercitazioni congiunte, ma ci si dimentica che Russia e Cina hanno anche obiettivi strategici discostanti, oggi in secondo piano, domani potenzialmente causa di conflitto. Dal lungo confine terrestre, alla questione della colonizzazione silente della Siberia, fino all’influenza nei Paesi centro-asiatici. Ci andrei cauto a definire l’esistenza di un blocco euroasiatico.

Quanto al secondo punto, sì, senza dubbio esiste una differenza tra le politiche di Hu e Xi. Ma questa differenza è al livello di intensità di tali politiche, non ci vedo una grande soluzione di continuità. Si parta dal piano interno, il “New Normal” di Xi, altro non è che un cambio di marcia rispetto a quanto iniziato da Hu (che non aveva la forza politica che Xi è riuscito a concentrare nelle sue mani). Il “new normal” è un argomento di grande complessità ed importanza, per lo più ignorato dai media occidentali, perché appunto complesso e dalle implicazioni non funzionali alla narrazione “bene vs male”. A chi interessa approfondire, posso condividere in privato mie pubblicazioni in proposito (in inglese). Il contraltare di questo consolidamento interno è una politica estera più assertiva, ma è anche vero che è cambiata la percezione che gli Usa avevano della Cina. Fino al primo decennio, una vestigia del XX secolo, che prima poi si sarebbe allineata, nel quadro della globalizzazione, ora una potenza che minaccia la supremazia USA (comunque in declino) nel Pacifico, non solo economicamente, ma proprio a livello egemonico (nel senso gramsciano del termine). Chiaro che le dinamiche nell’area devono essere lette alla luce di questa dialettica, non solo in un senso o nell’altro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2022)

Ho sentito ora l intervista all ex primo ministro Ukraino “amico” di Putin. Praticamente dice che è andato fuori di testa, dice che ha provato a parlarci e che è completamente distaccato dalla realtà e non parla più con nessuno. Si è chiuso in se stesso e prende decisioni da solo senza confrontarsi con nessuno.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho sentito ora l intervista all ex primo ministro Ukraino “amico” di Putin. Praticamente dice che è andato fuori di testa, dice che ha provato a parlarci e che è completamente distaccato dalla realtà e non parla più con nessuno. Si è chiuso in se stesso e prende decisioni da solo senza confrontarsi con nessuno.


a dire la verità anche Berlusconi ha detto non lo chiamo perchè non "lo riconosco più"


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Putin è un pazzo, ma a quanto pare non così pazzo come lo si vuol far passare, motivo in più per stare relativamente tranquilli riguardo una possibile guerra nucleare.
> 
> Io intanto ringrazio @Andris per aver dato una chiave di lettura alternativa e non la solita e banale "Russi cattivi, Ucraini bravi" ovviamente parlo della classe politica e non dei comuni cittadini. Io condivido anche ciò che ha detto e non per questo condivido la guerra, anzi ne sono contro.
> Si puo' benissimo dire che ci sono stati anni di errori che hanno spinto Putin alla guerra e allo stesso tempo dire che non si approva per nulla l'operato russo. Come avevo già detto non sono due squadre di calcio, non c'è tifo, se non quello per la pace.


Anche in questo caso, concordo pienamente con te


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho sentito ora l intervista all ex primo ministro Ukraino “amico” di Putin. Praticamente dice che è andato fuori di testa, dice che ha provato a parlarci e che è completamente distaccato dalla realtà e non parla più con nessuno. Si è chiuso in se stesso e prende decisioni da solo senza confrontarsi con nessuno.


Non saprei come interpretare questa affermazione: potrebbe essere un bene - è solo e quindi più facilmente “eliminabile” - o un male - da un pazzo, cosa che non credo si possa dire di Putin, ci si può aspettare di tutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Non saprei come interpretare questa affermazione: potrebbe essere un bene - è solo e quindi più facilmente “eliminabile” - o un male - da un pazzo, cosa che non credo si possa dire di Putin, ci si può aspettare di tutto.


A me sinceramente fa paura, quando sei da solo prendi decisioni per conto tuo. Se sei con altri almeno cercano di farti ragionare. 
Tra l altro ha anche detto che Putin odia profondamente l Europa e l America e ne ripudia il modo di vivere, i valori e le istituzioni.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (6 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Chiaro che l’attuale politica di allineamento tra Cina Russia necessiti di una Russia forte e credibile politicamente, che è esattamente il contrario di ciò che sta avvenendo. Una Russia martoriata e isolata non è strumentale al progetto di ristrutturazione delle relazioni internazionali che la Cina ha in mente. L’evoluzione di questa vicenda credo che potrebbe implicare un cambiamento della “postura” di Pechino nei confronti del partner, come del resto è chiaro sin dall’inizio: la Cina comprende e supporta le ragioni di fondo della Russia, ma non condivide la sua scelta di un conflitto su vasta scala. Del resto, ultimamente si tende a sottolineare le linee di convergenza, le esercitazioni congiunte, ma ci si dimentica che Russia e Cina hanno anche obiettivi strategici discostanti, oggi in secondo piano, domani potenzialmente causa di conflitto. Dal lungo confine terrestre, alla questione della colonizzazione silente della Siberia, fino all’influenza nei Paesi centro-asiatici. Ci andrei cauto a definire l’esistenza di un blocco euroasiatico.
> 
> Quanto al secondo punto, sì, senza dubbio esiste una differenza tra le politiche di Hu e Xi. Ma questa differenza è al livello di intensità di tali politiche, non ci vedo una grande soluzione di continuità. Si parta dal piano interno, il “New Normal” di Xi, altro non è che un cambio di marcia rispetto a quanto iniziato da Hu (che non aveva la forza politica che Xi è riuscito a concentrare nelle sue mani). Il “new normal” è un argomento di grande complessità ed importanza, per lo più ignorato dai media occidentali, perché appunto complesso e dalle implicazioni non funzionali alla narrazione “bene vs male”. A chi interessa approfondire, posso condividere in privato mie pubblicazioni in proposito (in inglese). Il contraltare di questo consolidamento interno è una politica estera più assertiva, ma è anche vero che è cambiata la percezione che gli Usa avevano della Cina. Fino al primo decennio, una vestigia del XX secolo, che prima poi si sarebbe allineata, nel quadro della globalizzazione, ora una potenza che minaccia la supremazia USA (comunque in declino) nel Pacifico, non solo economicamente, ma proprio a livello egemonico (nel senso gramsciano del termine). Chiaro che le dinamiche nell’area devono essere lette alla luce di questa dialettica, non solo in un senso o nell’altro.



Senza dubbio mi interessa, manda pure in privato, anche perchè avevo timore di avere una conoscenza limitata dell'argomento, ma non fino a questo punto. Approfondirò senz'altro,grazie per l'esaurimento spiegazione e la pazienza.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a dire la verità anche Berlusconi ha detto non lo chiamo perchè non "lo riconosco più"


C'ho pensato anch'io ma non so quanto sia reale la dichiarazione di Berlusconi. É ancora a contatto con Putin o Putin l'ha gia scartato perche non é piu nel centro del potere? Poi ho un po la sensazione che sia un modo facile per tenere le distanze da Putin e pararsi il proprio sedere.

L'unico che é rimasto fedele é l'ex cancelliere tedesco Gerhard Schröder (persona vergognosa e disgustosa). Lui sta evitando qualsiasi dichiarazione, a quasi 78 anni é ancora in balia dei soldi di Gazprom.


----------



## Milo (6 Marzo 2022)

Ho letto che Putin vuole la lista di tutti i paesi che hanno sanzionato la Russia


----------



## __king george__ (6 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Putin vuole la lista di tutti i paesi che hanno sanzionato la Russia


lo sa benissimo chi è stato d'accordo con le sanzioni

fa solo scena per fare paura..ormai è un disco rotto


----------



## Controcorrente (6 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Putin vuole la lista di tutti i paesi che hanno sanzionato la Russia


Faceva prima a farsi fare la lista dei paesi che non hanno imposto sanzioni…


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Marzo 2022)

leggevo che dopo la legge della duma che prevede fino a 15 anni di carcere per chi pubblica notizie *ritenute* false in russia non è rimasto più alcun organo di stampa russo-indipendente o estero che racconti della guerra le uniche fonti sono i media affini al governo o il governo stesso


----------



## Djici (6 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Putin vuole la lista di tutti i paesi che hanno sanzionato la Russia


Se vuole li mando io link in pm 
La lista l'abbiamo vista 2 o 3 giorni fa sul forum e lui dice che vuole la lista... Ma dai e solo un modo GROTTESCO di minacciare chi ha sanzionato.


----------



## Djici (6 Marzo 2022)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> leggevo che dopo la legge della duma che prevede fino a 15 anni di carcere per chi pubblica notizie *ritenute* false in russia non è rimasto più alcun organo di stampa russo-indipendente o estero che racconti della guerra le uniche fonti sono i media affini al governo o il governo stesso


E certo. Se sei giornalista ti prendi il rischio di 15 anni di galera (se non peggio) solo perché la punteggiatura non piace a Putin?


----------



## Rudi84 (6 Marzo 2022)

Scusate ragazzi volevo chiedervi una cosa: mia zia mi ha detto che a mio cugino è arrivato un sms sul telefono in cui c'è scritto che gli uomini nati tra il '70 e l'80 che hanno fatto il militare devono tenersi pronti perchè c'è la possibilità che li chiamino. Voi avete sentito niente? Io sono sicurissimo che è una megacazzata


----------



## Controcorrente (6 Marzo 2022)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> leggevo che dopo la legge della duma che prevede fino a 15 anni di carcere per chi pubblica notizie *ritenute* false in russia non è rimasto più alcun organo di stampa russo-indipendente o estero che racconti della guerra le uniche fonti sono i media affini al governo o il governo stesso


Si, ma è un’auto goal, nel 2022 buona parte della popolazione è in grado di reperire informazioni indipendenti, e il voler coprire in modo così perentorio le informazioni libere, fa perdere di credibilità quelle “di stato”.

La verità è che la Russia sta usando tecnologia, tattiche militari, tattiche propagandistiche totalmente sorpassate. 
È per questo che una guerra già vinta, si sta lentamente trasformando in qualcosa di molto più più fluido. Anche internamente (e poche balle, le sanzioni sono state sacrosante e ben attuate, hanno messo un popolo di fronte alla realtà in una settimana senza sparare un colpo, chapeau questa volta a quelli che forse un po’ troppo frettolosamente ritenere inetti).


----------



## Djici (6 Marzo 2022)

Comunque le cose che mi mandano in bestia e che ci siamo fatti prendere dalle palle per colpa delle nostre stesse decisioni.
Decisioni folli.

1) per me non esiste che un paese dipendi da altri paesi a livello energetico. I soldi andavano spesi in modo pesante sulle rinnovabili visto che in Europa e in Italia c'è ben poco.
Ed ecco come abbiamo fatto a fare tornare la Russia una potenza mondiale dopo la brutta fine del URSS.

2) ci e piaciuto delocalizzare? Andare a pagare un asiatico dieci volte di meno che un europeo? Ed ecco che la Cina e diventata la prima potenza mondiale quando erano un paese completamente distrutto...
Tutto quello che è possibile fabbricare un Europa avrebbe dovuto essere fabbricato in Europa. Li abbiamo pure insegnato il know how... E questi ci hanno ringraziato copiando ogni cosa che esista pure di fregarci.
Grazie alla mondializzazione la Cina ci e passata nettamente davanti. E presto sarà il turno di tante economie emergenti.

Insomma, da parte del occidente una serie di decisioni catastrofiche. Ma almeno i miliardari occidentali si sono arricchiti mentre aumentava la disoccupazione in Europa.

Geni.


----------



## Djici (6 Marzo 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Scusate ragazzi volevo chiedervi una cosa: mia zia mi ha detto che a mio cugino è arrivato un sms sul telefono in cui c'è scritto che gli uomini nati tra il '70 e l'80 che hanno fatto il militare devono tenersi pronti perchè c'è la possibilità che li chiamino. Voi avete sentito niente? Io sono sicurissimo che è una megacazzata


Certo che e una megacazzata.
Ci manca solo essere "convocati" via un gruppo WhatsApp


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E certo. Se sei giornalista ti prendi il rischio di 15 anni di galera (se non peggio) solo perché la punteggiatura non piace a Putin?




basti pensare che l'uso della parola guerrà non è contemplato si deve usare operazione militare speciale ,a proposito oggi in russia è giorno di manifestazione pacifica contro la guerra ci sono già tanti arresti


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Scusate ragazzi volevo chiedervi una cosa: mia zia mi ha detto che a mio cugino è arrivato un sms sul telefono in cui c'è scritto che gli uomini nati tra il '70 e l'80 che hanno fatto il militare devono tenersi pronti perchè c'è la possibilità che li chiamino. Voi avete sentito niente? Io sono sicurissimo che è una megacazzata



Ci manca solo la chiamata alle armi con sms


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Certo che e una megacazzata.
> Ci manca solo essere "convocati" via un gruppo WhatsApp



Hanno fatto ministri gente con le “piattaforme“ ora ci manca il passo finale


----------



## Djici (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci manca solo la chiamata alle armi con sms


Mi sa chi in molti chiuderanno lo smartphone


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mi sa chi in molti chiuderanno lo smartphone



Ho già disdetto la linea

Chiameranno @KILPIN_91 che è giovane.


----------



## Rudi84 (6 Marzo 2022)

lo sapevo che era una bufala ma certa gente è proprio credulona


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Marzo 2022)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> leggevo che dopo la legge della duma che prevede fino a 15 anni di carcere per chi pubblica notizie *ritenute* false in russia non è rimasto più alcun organo di stampa russo-indipendente o estero che racconti della guerra le uniche fonti sono i media affini al governo o il governo stesso



Ci vorrebbe in italia una legge simile.
Ovviamente non sulle notizie ritenute (da chi?) false, ma di quelle false in toto che spadroneggiano nei vari giornali/testate online.

Magari a qualcuno poi passa la voglia di fare propaganda (da ambo le parti) e si potrebbe trovare una narrazione dei fatti più veritiera.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ocio ai link



Infatti ho eliminato il tutto


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Ser: Erdogan chiama Putin.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci vorrebbe in italia una legge simile.
> Ovviamente non sulle notizie ritenute (da chi?) false, ma di quelle false in toto che spadroneggiano nei vari giornali/testate online.
> 
> Magari a qualcuno poi passa la voglia di fare propaganda (da ambo le parti) e si potrebbe trovare una narrazione dei fatti più veritiera.



Si potrebbe fare una legge simile anche per i giornalisti sportivi?


----------



## Sam (6 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Putin vuole la lista di tutti i paesi che hanno sanzionato la Russia


Sì, pare che se ne occuperà Figliuolo di fornirgliela.
Si è già attivato, chiedendola agli stessi a cui ha chiesto la lista con nomi e cognomi dei non vaccinati. Aspetta fiducioso.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sì, pare che se ne occuperà Figliuolo di fornirgliela.
> Si è già attivato, chiedendola agli stessi a cui ha chiesto la lista con nomi e cognomi dei non vaccinati. Aspetta fiducioso.



Meglio Di Maio, sicuramente si dimentica di inserire l’Italia.


----------



## Milo (6 Marzo 2022)

Non ho capito se prendere per il culo me o Putin


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito de Il Fatto Quotidiano: 
Ucraina, la guerra degli sciacalli: centinaia di euro per portare profughi oltre confine. A Kiev un taxi ne chiede 130 per attraversare un ponte​


----------



## RickyB83 (6 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho sentito ora l intervista all ex primo ministro Ukraino “amico” di Putin. Praticamente dice che è andato fuori di testa, dice che ha provato a parlarci e che è completamente distaccato dalla realtà e non parla più con nessuno. Si è chiuso in se stesso e prende decisioni da solo senza confrontarsi con nessuno.



Dove si può vedere questa intervista?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Marzo 2022)

Bella l'intervista al Generale Paolo Inzerilli, Capo di Stato Maggiore del Sismi e per 12 anni comandante della struttura militare segreta gladio (creata proprio in chiave anti-sovietica)

Dalle sue parole (che senza sminuire nessuno,ne saprà sicuramente più di noi tutti messi assieme e più dei parrucconi UE) si possono capire tante cose.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Bella l'intervista al Generale Paolo Inzerilli, Capo di Stato Maggiore del Sismi e per 12 anni comandante della struttura militare segreta gladio (creata proprio in chiave anti-sovietica)
> 
> Dalle sue parole (che senza sminuire nessuno,ne saprà sicuramente più di noi tutti messi assieme e più dei parrucconi UE) si possono capire tante cose.



In sintesi?

Trovata.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e questo ti sembra il momento adatto ? con le economie affltte post covid e quindi anche quella russa ?
> per non parlare di Lukashenko che è più debole rispetto a una volta
> no, sono anni che RINVIAVA questa cosa ma nulla è cambiato per farlo desistere anzi peggiorano le cose con il passare del tempo.
> 
> ...


Che, ricordiamo ai lettori, non è vero e non è mai successo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2022)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Dove si può vedere questa intervista?


SkyTg24


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2022)

LOL. Ora un po' di fegati scoppieranno. La solita ipocrisia italiota.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> SkyTg24


Ti confondi, Poroshenko era più dialogante ma non era affatto amico di Putin.
L'amico era Janukovic


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ti confondi, Poroshenko era più dialogante ma non era affatto amico di Putin.
> L'amico era Janukovic


Confermo, era europeista ed è stato uno dei primi, se non il primo ad aprire il discorso Ucraina-NATO. Poi ha perso consensi e l'elettorato deluso dai filo-russi ed europeisti ha votato in massa il M5S ucraino, ossia il comico che si è proposto come la novità, quello diverso da tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Bella l'intervista al Generale Paolo Inzerilli, Capo di Stato Maggiore del Sismi e per 12 anni comandante della struttura militare segreta gladio (creata proprio in chiave anti-sovietica)
> 
> Dalle sue parole (che senza sminuire nessuno,ne saprà sicuramente più di noi tutti messi assieme e più dei parrucconi UE) si possono capire tante cose.



Letta tutta. Mi trova perfattamente d’accordo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In sintesi?



"Ha stato Zelesnky" 
Questa è la sintesi della sintesi 

In pratica ha detto che un paio di settimane fa si era riunito il consiglio atlantico della nato,e ha fatto notare che in quell'occasione, Stoltemberg in persona, disse alla stampa che non vi erano in programma discussioni sull'ingresso dell'ucraina nella nato.
Ma zelensky,che voleva a tutti i costi farsi vedere bravo e in gamba,si è "ribellato" a queste parole e con l'insistenza di voler entrare a tutti i costi nella nato,ha fatto scoppiare il caos (un pò come sta facendo ora con la no fly zone. Gli hanno ripetutamente detto che è impossibile,ma lui e i suoi ministri insistono giorno dopo giorno).
Ha anche aggiunto che secondo lui il dovere di un presidente in primis è quello di salvare la pelle ai cittadini e non di compiere gesti di forza.

Poi gli domandano cosa si potrebbe porre fine alle ostilità,e lui risponde :"In questo momento nessuno è disposto a farsi ammazzare per bloccare Putin.
Quindi bisognerebbe concedere a Putin la demilitarizzazione dell'ucraina assieme a duna dichiarazione ufficiale di non ingresso nella nato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta tutta. Mi trova perfattamente d’accordo.



E ma allora sei stronzio !
Ho appena scritto il riasssunto del riassunto


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "Ha stato Zelesnky"
> Questa è la sintesi della sintesi
> 
> In pratica ha detto che un paio di settimane fa si era riunito il consiglio atlantico della nato,e ha fatto notare che in quell'occasione, Stoltemberg in persona, disse alla stampa che non vi erano in programma discussioni sull'ingresso dell'ucraina nella nato.
> ...



Grazie. L’ho trovata e letta tutta. Ha ragione.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E ma allora sei stronzio !
> Ho appena scritto il riasssunto del riassunto



Vabbè ti ho tenuto un poco impegnato. Devi solo ringraziarmi.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "Ha stato Zelesnky"
> Questa è la sintesi della sintesi
> 
> In pratica ha detto che un paio di settimane fa si era riunito il consiglio atlantico della nato,e ha fatto notare che in quell'occasione, Stoltemberg in persona, disse alla stampa che non vi erano in programma discussioni sull'ingresso dell'ucraina nella nato.
> ...


Mi pare corretto e verosimile
Al di là di tutto zelensky non è il santo fenomeno che si crede. Un altro inadeguato in una situazione troppo poi grande


----------



## Vinx90 (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Bella l'intervista al Generale Paolo Inzerilli, Capo di Stato Maggiore del Sismi e per 12 anni comandante della struttura militare segreta gladio (creata proprio in chiave anti-sovietica)
> 
> Dalle sue parole (che senza sminuire nessuno,ne saprà sicuramente più di noi tutti messi assieme e più dei parrucconi UE) si possono capire tante cose.


Dove posso trovarla?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "Ha stato Zelesnky"
> Questa è la sintesi della sintesi
> 
> In pratica ha detto che un paio di settimane fa si era riunito il consiglio atlantico della nato,e ha fatto notare che in quell'occasione, Stoltemberg in persona, disse alla stampa che non vi erano in programma discussioni sull'ingresso dell'ucraina nella nato.
> ...



Come dargli torto?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "Ha stato Zelesnky"
> Questa è la sintesi della sintesi
> 
> In pratica ha detto che un paio di settimane fa si era riunito il consiglio atlantico della nato,e ha fatto notare che in quell'occasione, Stoltemberg in persona, disse alla stampa che non vi erano in programma discussioni sull'ingresso dell'ucraina nella nato.
> ...


Quindi questo tizio dice che nonostante la nato abbia detto che il dossier ucraino non è sul tavolo (l Ucraina e paese candidato dal 2008 lo ricordo), Putin ha invaso una nazione perché zalenski dice che ci vuole entrare. Da 0 a 10 diciamo che la logica è -1.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Marzo 2022)

Vinx90 ha scritto:


> Dove posso trovarla?



Googla Paolo Inzerilli e poi clicca su notizie,dovrebbe essere la prima notizia


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

@Divoratore Di Stelle vedi che ho fatto bene a chiederti una sintesi?


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi pare corretto e verosimile
> Al di là di tutto zelensky non è il santo fenomeno che si crede. Un altro inadeguato in una situazione troppo poi grande


A me pare un bel pupazzo. 
Pilotato da chi puoi immaginare. 

Quanto sta facendo e dicendo non è farina del suo sacco, non tutta almeno. 

Per carità, sta dicendo anche cose giuste, sta rischiando la vita e sta facendo qualcosa di storico ma i veri attori sono altri.
Mio personale parere.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me pare un bel pupazzo.
> Pilotato da chi puoi immaginare.
> 
> Quanto sta facendo e dicendo non è farina del suo sacco, non tutta almeno.
> ...



Forse gli USA?


----------



## gabri65 (6 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Quindi questo tizio dice che nonostante la nato abbia detto che il dossier ucraino non è sul tavolo (l Ucraina e paese candidato dal 2008 lo ricordo), Putin ha invaso una nazione perché zalenski dice che ci vuole entrare. Da 0 a 10 diciamo che la logica è -1.



Mah, diciamo che di logica non si può parlare visto che discutiamo di una guerra, ma se Putin stava al 99.9% della soglia di intervento, ci sta che le parole del tipo, pur intenzionali, abbiano fatto scattare il trigger.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse gli USA?


E getta.


----------



## Vinx90 (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Googla Paolo Inzerilli e poi clicca su notizie,dovrebbe essere la prima notizia


Trovata, Thanks


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi pare corretto e verosimile
> Al di là di tutto zelensky non è il santo fenomeno che si crede. Un altro inadeguato in una situazione troppo poi grande



Quando ti serve qualcuno da manovrare chi vuoi scegliere?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E getta.



Non sarebbe certo la prima volta e non sarà l’ultima.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, diciamo che di logica non si può parlare visto che discutiamo di una guerra, ma se Putin stava al 99.9% della soglia di intervento, ci sta che le parole del tipo, pur intenzionali, abbiano fatto scattare il trigger.


Gabri non scherziamo se facessimo una guerra per ogni dichiarazione dei politici ci sarebbe una guerra al giorno. Questo tizio fa il difensore di Putin ma da quello che dice traspare l esatto contrario. Ovvero che Putin senza nessuna minaccia imminente perché non esiste un dossier Ucraina-nato aperto invade una nazione stile seconda guerra mondiale come un bambino dell asilo, perché zalensli ha detto che vuole entrare


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me pare un bel pupazzo.
> Pilotato da chi puoi immaginare.
> 
> Quanto sta facendo e dicendo non è farina del suo sacco, non tutta almeno.
> ...


È sicuramente un pupazzo ma anche un esaltato. Un beppe grillo più giovane e più carino. Non ci sta capendo nulla dal primo giorno. Si, merita rispetto ma si sta andando oltre. Questo è un personaggio che non ci voleva in questo momento storico


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando ti serve qualcuno da manovrare chi vuoi scegliere?


Si ma persone così diventano pericolose..


----------



## gabri65 (6 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me pare un bel pupazzo.
> Pilotato da chi puoi immaginare.
> 
> Quanto sta facendo e dicendo non è farina del suo sacco, non tutta almeno.
> ...



Dovremmo sapere come funzionano certe cose.

Voglio dire, da noi c'è gente da GF e le decisioni vengono prese su una piattaforma via web bucata più di un colapasta.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È sicuramente un pupazzo ma anche un esaltato. Un beppe grillo più giovane e più carino. Non ci sta capendo nulla dal primo giorno. Si, merita rispetto ma si sta andando oltre. *Questo è un personaggio che non ci voleva in questo momento storico*



Secondo me sta riuscendo ad irritare pure la Nato.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sta riuscendo ad irritare pure la Nato.


Certo mi pare evidente. Perché sta esagerando e anche lui non ci sta dentro….
Più di questo non possiamo fare, se ne faccia una ragione il buon comico


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma persone così diventano pericolose..



Guarda che chi lo ha messo lì è capace pure di toglierlo.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Gabri non scherziamo se facessimo una guerra per ogni dichiarazione dei politici ci sarebbe una guerra al giorno. Questo tizio fa il difensore di Putin ma da quello che dice traspare l esatto contrario. Ovvero che Putin senza nessuna minaccia imminente perché non esiste un dossier Ucraina-nato aperto invade una nazione stile seconda guerra mondiale come un bambino dell asilo, perché zalensli ha detto che vuole entrare



No, non scherzo, la logica è quella dell'accumulazione di situazioni, che mi sembra sia la cosa successa in Ucraina. Vedrai che a un certo punto Putin ha deciso di invadere, nella sua vita, e di certo le parole del tipo secondo me hanno contribuito. Poi con questo mica dò ragione a Putin, eh.

Nessuno fa una guerra per una parola fuori posto a partire da posizioni di completa tranquillità, ma se le condizioni al contorno sono già critiche, la frittata è fatta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Gabri non scherziamo se facessimo una guerra per ogni dichiarazione dei politici ci sarebbe una guerra al giorno. Questo tizio fa il difensore di Putin ma da quello che dice traspare l esatto contrario. Ovvero che Putin senza nessuna minaccia imminente perché non esiste un dossier Ucraina-nato aperto invade una nazione stile seconda guerra mondiale come un bambino dell asilo, perché zalensli ha detto che vuole entrare



Comunque,alla fine la parte più importante dell'intervista è quella sulla fine del conflitto.
E la "proposta" di Inzerilli è anche l'unica soluzione per far cessare il fuoco : demilitarizzazione dell'ucraina e una dichiarazione ufficiale di non ingresso nella NATO.

Poi qualcuno dirà che queste richieste sono una chiara vittoria di Putin,ma non si può fare in altro modo.
Anzi,se l'ucraina dovesse ancora rifiutare,di questo passo Putin si prenderà tutto il territorio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque,alla fine la parte più importante dell'intervista è quella sulla fine del conflitto.
> E la "proposta" di Inzerilli è anche l'unica soluzione per far cessare il fuoco : demilitarizzazione dell'ucraina e una dichiarazione ufficiale di non ingresso nella NATO.
> 
> Poi qualcuno dirà che queste richieste sono una chiara vittoria di Putin,ma non si può fare in altro modo.
> Anzi,se l'ucraina dovesse ancora rifiutare,di questo passo Putin si prenderà tutto il territorio.



non so come andrà a finire ma dubito finisca presto. Mi sembra oramai una west-east war dove ci vanno di mezzo i poveri cittadini ucraini.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Quindi questo tizio dice che nonostante la nato abbia detto che il dossier ucraino non è sul tavolo (l Ucraina e paese candidato dal 2008 lo ricordo), Putin ha invaso una nazione perché zalenski dice che ci vuole entrare. Da 0 a 10 diciamo che la logica è -1.


Il tuo errore è cercare coerenza in chi fa il controcorrentista per ruolo, e non per principio.

Quelli che odiano la sinistra, saranno sempre controcorrente in quasiasi macro questione.

A parti inverse, con gli stessi fatti, le idee sarebbero totalmente opposte

Servono altre dimostrazioni per questa verità?
O son bastati 2 anni di pandemia più questa specie di guerra?
A me pare chiaro e indiscutibile.

In privato, se vuoi in futuro di girerò in anticipo le opinioni dei principali attori del.mainstream, con presuntuosità ti dico che te le azzecherò al 100%


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me pare un bel pupazzo.
> Pilotato da chi puoi immaginare.
> 
> Quanto sta facendo e dicendo non è farina del suo sacco, non tutta almeno.
> ...


A dire il vero, è Zelensky il più attore di tutti


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

*PREMIER ISRAELIANO BENNETT: "POCHISSIME LE POSSIBILITÀ DI TROVARE UN ACCORDO, MA È NECESSARIO PROVARCI FINO IN FONDO"*


----------



## danjr (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PREMIER ISRAELIANO BENNETT: "POCHISSIME LE POSSIBILITÀ DI TROVARE UN ACCORDO, MA È NECESSARIO PROVARCI FINO IN FONDO"*


Se lo dice lui.,..


----------



## Simo98 (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PREMIER ISRAELIANO BENNETT: "POCHISSIME LE POSSIBILITÀ DI TROVARE UN ACCORDO, MA È NECESSARIO PROVARCI FINO IN FONDO"*



Grande notizia 
Si aggiunge alle dichiarazioni pessimiste di Macron e generale NATO


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PREMIER ISRAELIANO BENNETT: "POCHISSIME LE POSSIBILITÀ DI TROVARE UN ACCORDO, MA È NECESSARIO PROVARCI FINO IN FONDO"*



Rimane da capire quale sia l’alternativa ad un accordo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Marzo 2022)

Ucraina, Putin a Erdogan: Kiev smetta di combattere​


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ucraina, Putin a Erdogan: Kiev smetta di combattere​



Non mi pare ci siano passi avanti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

*DA CONFERMARE:

POTREBBE ESSERE NECESSARIA UNA CONFERENZA INTERNAZIONALE AL FINE DI TROVARE UN ACCORDO CHE PONGA FINE ALLA TENSIONE TRA OCCIDENTE ED ORIENTE.

LO SCOGLIO È DETERMINATO DAL FATTO CHE LE RICHIESTE RUSSE NON SONO LIMITATE SOLO ALL'UCRAINA E DALLE PRESSANTI RICHIESTE CINESI SU TAIWAN. L'IMPRESSIONE DEGLI AMBIENTI DIPLOMATICI È CHE L'UCRAINA SIA SOLO LA PUNTA DELL'ICEBERG IN UNA SITUAZIONE INTERNAZIONALE CHE ORMAI È APPESA AD UN FILO.

*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare ci siano passi avanti.



Forse un piccolissimo passo avanti : Vladimiro si è detto pronto a sedersi ad un tavolo con kiev e altri partner stranieri


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> POTREBBE ESSERE NECESSARIA UNA CONFERENZA INTERNAZIONALE AL FINE DI TROVARE UN ACCORDO CHE PONGA FINE ALLA TENSIONE TRA OCCIDENTE ED ORIENTE.
> 
> LO SCOGLIO È DETERMINATO DAL FATTO CHE LE RICHIESTE RUSSE NON SONO LIMITATE SOLO ALL'UCRAINA E DALLE PRESSANTI RICHIESTE CINESI SU TAIWAN. L'IMPRESSIONE DEGLI AMBIENTI DIPLOMATICI È CHE L'UCRAINA SIA SOLO LA PUNTA DELL'ICEBERG IN UNA SITUAZIONE INTERNAZIONALE CHE ORMAI È APPESA AD UN FILO.*



Un nuovo ordine mondiale insomma.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un nuovo ordine mondiale insomma.


Praticamente si...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse un piccolissimo passo avanti : Vladimiro si è detto pronto a sedersi ad un tavolo con kiev e altri partner stranieri



Allora ben venga l’invito a Kiev. Vediamo cosa risponde Zelensky.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> POTREBBE ESSERE NECESSARIA UNA CONFERENZA INTERNAZIONALE AL FINE DI TROVARE UN ACCORDO CHE PONGA FINE ALLA TENSIONE TRA OCCIDENTE ED ORIENTE.
> 
> LO SCOGLIO È DETERMINATO DAL FATTO CHE LE RICHIESTE RUSSE NON SONO LIMITATE SOLO ALL'UCRAINA E DALLE PRESSANTI RICHIESTE CINESI SU TAIWAN. L'IMPRESSIONE DEGLI AMBIENTI DIPLOMATICI È CHE L'UCRAINA SIA SOLO LA PUNTA DELL'ICEBERG IN UNA SITUAZIONE INTERNAZIONALE CHE ORMAI È APPESA AD UN FILO.*


.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Praticamente si...



Forse è necessario arrivarci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2022)

Ad Israele non frega una mazza di questa guerra, tratta solo per il nucleare iraniano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse è necessario arrivarci.


Vorrebbe dire condannare l'occidente ad essere schiavo dell'oriente.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> POTREBBE ESSERE NECESSARIA UNA CONFERENZA INTERNAZIONALE AL FINE DI TROVARE UN ACCORDO CHE PONGA FINE ALLA TENSIONE TRA OCCIDENTE ED ORIENTE.
> 
> LO SCOGLIO È DETERMINATO DAL FATTO CHE LE RICHIESTE RUSSE NON SONO LIMITATE SOLO ALL'UCRAINA E DALLE PRESSANTI RICHIESTE CINESI SU TAIWAN. L'IMPRESSIONE DEGLI AMBIENTI DIPLOMATICI È CHE L'UCRAINA SIA SOLO LA PUNTA DELL'ICEBERG IN UNA SITUAZIONE INTERNAZIONALE CHE ORMAI È APPESA AD UN FILO.*


Mi interessa molto più una chiara presa di posizione a livello internazionale su Taiwan, rispetto alla questione Ucraina.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> POTREBBE ESSERE NECESSARIA UNA CONFERENZA INTERNAZIONALE AL FINE DI TROVARE UN ACCORDO CHE PONGA FINE ALLA TENSIONE TRA OCCIDENTE ED ORIENTE.
> 
> LO SCOGLIO È DETERMINATO DAL FATTO CHE LE RICHIESTE RUSSE NON SONO LIMITATE SOLO ALL'UCRAINA E DALLE PRESSANTI RICHIESTE CINESI SU TAIWAN. L'IMPRESSIONE DEGLI AMBIENTI DIPLOMATICI È CHE L'UCRAINA SIA SOLO LA PUNTA DELL'ICEBERG IN UNA SITUAZIONE INTERNAZIONALE CHE ORMAI È APPESA AD UN FILO.*


Si era capito benissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vorrebbe dire condannare l'occidente ad essere schiavo dell'oriente.



Questo francamente non lo so. Se si arrivati a questo punto però ovviamente qualcosa è da rivedere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo francamente non lo so. Se si arrivati a questo punto però ovviamente qualcosa è da rivedere.


Se la Cina ha Taiwan controlla di fatto la produzione tecnologica americana ed occidentale. Inaccettabile.


----------



## Dexter (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito de Il Fatto Quotidiano:
> Ucraina, la guerra degli sciacalli: centinaia di euro per portare profughi oltre confine. A Kiev un taxi ne chiede 130 per attraversare un ponte​


Per guidare col rischio che ti arrivi una bomba sul parabrezza ne chiederei molti di più. L'occasione fa l'uomo ladro, soprattutto in guerra. Ed anche il Covid é (stata?) una guerra, ma qui ancora ci si stupisce per le fake news in guerra, e gente che se ne approfitta, in guerra.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2022)

2022 - inizia ufficialmente il declino occidentale, si può dire?

O teniamo l' engemonia con la forza, oppure accettiamo il declino naturale.

Non è un opinione la mia, trovo schifoso ipotizzare di usare la forza per mantenerlo.

Ma siamo dinanzi ad una svolta epocale.

Voi cosa fareste?
Parlo seriamente, accettereste il nostro (prevedibile) declino e naturale, oppure sareste disposti anche ad essere dei farabutti pur di mantenere il dominio economico?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 2022 - inizia ufficialmente il declino occidentale, si può dire?
> 
> O teniamo l' engemonia con la forza, oppure accettiamo il declino naturale.
> 
> ...


Se le richieste del blocco Asiatico sono veramente quelle sono inaccettabili. Quindi o combatti o l'occidente diventa una dipendenza orientale.


----------



## danjr (6 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 2022 - inizia ufficialmente il declino occidentale, si può dire?
> 
> O teniamo l' engemonia con la forza, oppure accettiamo il declino naturale.
> 
> ...


La questione non è tanto mantenere l’egemonia con la forza, ma lasciarla a chi non si fa scrupoli di usarla (non che l’Occidente sia meglio, ma almeno si preoccupa di più dell’opinione pubblica, cosa inesistente ad est)


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Guarda che chi lo ha messo lì è capace pure di toglierlo.


Diciamo che adesso ci siamo cacciati in un ginepraio…


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Grande notizia
> Si aggiunge alle dichiarazioni pessimiste di Macron e generale NATO


Dai tutti pronti ad imbracciare i fucili?


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vorrebbe dire condannare l'occidente ad essere schiavo dell'oriente.


Non succederà mai dai


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non succederà mai dai


Tra un pò saranno più tanti, più giovani e più ricchi di noi.

Purtroppo può accadere.

Si parla di generazioni, ma accadrà.
È già scritto e incontrovertibile il processo.

L' unica arma che possiamo avere per arginare, togliendo l'uso della forza, è provare a mantenere una supremazia tecnologica schiacciante.


----------



## RickyB83 (6 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ti confondi, Poroshenko era più dialogante ma non era affatto amico di Putin.
> L'amico era Janukovic



Appunto, mi sembrava strano..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Marzo 2022)

Ucraina, Zelensky, 'Occidente responsabile se non ci aiuta, ci uccideranno lentamente'​'Se non ci date abbastanza aerei in modo da poterci proteggere, c'è una sola conclusione: volete che ci uccidano lentamente. Da oggi in poi è anche una responsabilità dei leader occidentali e del mondo intero"
Da skytg24


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2022)

*Segre: "Pandemia, guerra, morte e fame, penso ai quattro Cavalieri dellʼApocalisse."*


----------



## gabri65 (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ucraina, Zelensky, 'Occidente responsabile se non ci aiuta, ci uccideranno lentamente'​'Se non ci date abbastanza aerei in modo da poterci proteggere, c'è una sola conclusione: volete che ci uccidano lentamente. Da oggi in poi è anche una responsabilità dei leader occidentali e del mondo intero"
> Da skytg24



Fino ad adesso stavo, emotivamente parlando, dalla parte degli ucraini, per ovvii motivi.

Questo però adesso mi sta fracassano ampiamente gli orfanelli.

Rimuovetelo prima che sia troppo tardi. Ho l'impressione che alla fine la caxxata la farà lui.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Segre: "Pandemia, guerra, morte e fame, penso ai quattro Cavalieri dellʼApocalisse."*


Immagino la reazione totalmente diversa verso questa frase, nel caso fosse stata a dirla un Red Ronnie.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non succederà mai dai


Se la Cina controlla Taiwan sarà così di fatto, controllerà una delle maggiori esportazioni di microchip e litio al mondo. Ed al giorno d'oggi chi controlla una cosa del genere controlla praticamente il mondo.
La Russia dal canto suo se otterrà la fascia neutrale che richiede avrà davanti a sé staterelli abbandonati a loro stessi, tempo 5/6 anni e se li prendono tutti.

Una guerra fredda con la differenza di una Cina potentissima che controlla una delle merci più importanti del mondo odierno.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra un pò saranno più tanti, più giovani e più ricchi di noi.
> 
> Purtroppo può accadere.
> 
> ...


Che può succedere ok sono d’accordo. Ma che sia già scritto non credo proprio. Può essere uno scenario ma per il momento non mi preoccupo.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se la Cina controlla Taiwan sarà così di fatto, controllerà una delle maggiori esportazioni di microchip e litio al mondo. Ed al giorno d'oggi chi controlla una cosa del genere controlla praticamente il mondo.
> La Russia dal canto suo se otterrà la fascia neutrale che richiede avrà davanti a sé staterelli abbandonati a loro stessi, tempo 5/6 anni e se li prendono tutti.
> 
> Una guerra fredda con la differenza di una Cina potentissima che controlla una delle merci più importanti del mondo odierno.


Mah.. vediamo che succede ma questo non è una cosa imminente secondo me


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che può succedere ok sono d’accordo. Ma che sia già scritto non credo proprio. Può essere uno scenario ma per il momento non mi preoccupo.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Fino ad adesso stavo, emotivamente parlando, dalla parte degli ucraini, per ovvii motivi.
> 
> Questo però adesso mi sta fracassano ampiamente gli orfanelli.
> 
> Rimuovetelo prima che sia troppo tardi. Ho l'impressione che alla fine la caxxata la farà lui.


È diventato ridicolo (già lo era) e insopportabile.
Ma che diavolo vuole di più che mandiamo gli eserciti ed entriamo in una guerra mondiale? Se non si vuole arrendere che combatta e arrivederci.
Questo è un altro che non sta bene. Ce ne fosse uno normale da quelle parti oh..


----------



## Controcorrente (6 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Immagino la reazione totalmente diversa verso questa frase, nel caso fosse stata a dirla un Red Ronnie.


Il problema non è Red Ronnie, è chi ascoltandolo non capisce che è una persona che non ha sufficiente cultura e logica per dire una sola cosa sensata. Quando una persona esprime concetti smentibili uno a uno senza ombra di dubbio in 5 minuti di studio / pensiero logico, evidentemente è limitato (o furbo, ma ho smesso di credere anche a questa tesi per i complottisti)


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È diventato ridicolo (già lo era) e insopportabile.
> Ma che diavolo vuole di più che mandiamo gli eserciti ed entriamo in una guerra mondiale? Se non si vuole arrendere che combatta e arrivederci.
> Questo è un altro che non sta bene. Ce ne fosse uno normale da quelle parti oh..


L'invio di aerei senza piloti di altre nazionalità ovviamente è un qualcosa che potrebbero fare tranquillamente. 
Ed accadrà, non lo stanno facendo semplicemente perché chi deve donare i caccia vuole in cambio dall'america altri caccia più moderni. Tutto qua.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che può succedere ok sono d’accordo. Ma che sia già scritto non credo proprio. Può essere uno scenario ma per il momento non mi preoccupo.


È già scritto, certo devi aver voglia di vederlo.

L' occidente è in declino, economico e anagrafico, penso non sia argomento di discussione.

Il resto del mondo è giovane e in crescita continua.
Anche questo ahimè oggettivo e non argomento di discussione.

Il giorno che ci supereranno del tutto, visto che in quanto a democraticità non sono certo meglio di noi, non si faranno molti scrupoli a metterci all' angolo.

Per me, è abbastanza evidente, se lo si vuole vedere.

Non abbiamo l' engemonia mondiale perché siamo intelligenti e caucasici, ma solo perché siamo più ricchi e abbiamo supremazia tecnologica.
Ma non è inciso nella pietra che deve essere cosi per sempre


----------



## fabri47 (6 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Il problema non è Red Ronnie, è chi ascoltandolo non capisce che è una persona che non ha sufficiente cultura e logica per dire una sola cosa sensata. Quando una persona esprime concetti smentibili uno a uno senza ombra di dubbio in 5 minuti di studio / pensiero logico, evidentemente è limitato (o furbo, ma ho smesso di credere anche a questa tesi per i complottisti)


Resta il fatto che ieri Marina Tonini che era ospite da lui e molti altri prima di lei probabilmente, sono stati i primi a parlare dei cavalieri dell'apocalisse. Ma se lo dice la Segre ha un valore diverso e non verrà presa come una complottista.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Segre: "Pandemia, guerra, morte e fame, penso ai quattro Cavalieri dellʼApocalisse."*


È brutto da dire, ma si tratta di un ciclo naturale che si è presentato numerose volte nella storia umana. Il fatto è che le ultime generazioni, avendo sperimentato un relativo e lungo benessere, hanno creduto che fossero solo storielle del passato.


----------



## vota DC (6 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e questo ti sembra il momento adatto ? con le economie affltte post covid e quindi anche quella russa ?
> per non parlare di Lukashenko che è più debole rispetto a una volta
> no, sono anni che RINVIAVA questa cosa ma nulla è cambiato per farlo desistere anzi peggiorano le cose con il passare del tempo.
> 
> ...


Ma a parte russi che almeno sono il nemico....ci sono pure i polacchi. L'ovest dell'ucraina è polacco, è un regalino all'ucraina fatto da Stalin e Hitler però hanno cacciato solo 10 milioni di polacchi e ne sono rimasti 2....che non possono parlare in pubblico la propria lingua. Questa persecuzione esiste anche in periodo sovietico e poi dall'indipendenza ovviamente e la facevano pure i filorussi, però continuare a comportarsi così è chiedere ingresso nella UE è ridicolo.

Riguardo le armi, quelle di ora sono gratis, ma prima pagava pantalone ucraino e finivano nel più grande mercato nero d'Europa, parlo anche di mezzi pesanti.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'invio di aerei senza piloti di altre nazionalità ovviamente è un qualcosa che potrebbero fare tranquillamente.
> Ed accadrà, non lo stanno facendo semplicemente perché chi deve donare i caccia vuole in cambio dall'america altri caccia più moderni. Tutto qua.


Lui vuole la guerra. Vuole che lo salviamo. Adesso sta un pelo esagerando, davvero cosa vuole di più?


----------



## Controcorrente (6 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che ieri Marina Tonini che era ospite da lui e molti altri prima di lei probabilmente, sono stati i primi a parlare dei cavalieri dell'apocalisse. Ma se lo dice la Segre ha un valore diverso e non verrà presa come una complottista.


Se parli di apocalisse perchè sei molto credente, probabilmente sei solo molto credente. Se parli di apocalisse in mezzo a 5G nei vaccini e Ufo che scortano aerei da guerra... molto probabilmente sei solo ignorante.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È già scritto, certo devi aver voglia di vederlo.
> 
> L' occidente è in declino, economico e anagrafico, penso non sia argomento di discussione.
> 
> ...


Chi dice che deve essere sempre così? È chiaro che le cose cambiano con il tempo e ogni coca fa parte della propria epoca. Io semplicemente non lo vedo certo almeno nel breve-medio periodo. Vedremo anche se l’Occidente saprà prendere contromisure no?


----------



## Controcorrente (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lui vuole la guerra. Vuole che lo salviamo. Adesso sta un pelo esagerando, davvero cosa vuole di più?


Vuole che l'occidente sia pronto a rischiare qualcosa (onestamente... questa Russia non ha nessuna speranza militare, quindi l'unico rischio è l'utilizzo di armi nucleari, che vorrebbe dire però anche l'immediata scomparsa della Russia). Vuole che anche i popoli occidentali siano disponsti a rischiare la vita per il valore fondante dell'Europa, la libertà. Ha torto? Può essere. Porterebbe conseguenze più gravi? Anche questo può essere, ma a parti invertite cosa pensereste dei Francesi o dei Tedeschi se condannassero un conflitto in Italia senza intervenire?

Attenzione, la mia opinione è che l'occidente si stia comportando in modo ineccepibile, con un grande sacrificio economico per isolare immediatamente la Russia e risolvere il problema a medio termine. Inoltre, ha svegliato immediatamente un popolo (quello Russo), che altrimenti poteva essere inglobato nella propaganda più di quanto lo sia... e questa è forse la principale arma in questo momento. Però... non possiamo criticare chi vuole di più, perchè a parti inverse noi lo chiederemo con ancora maggiore convinzione (e non sto parlando di Nato, dove l'accordo è scritto, ma di umanità).


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Vuole che l'occidente sia pronto a rischiare qualcosa (onestamente... questa Russia non ha nessuna speranza militare, quindi l'unico rischio è l'utilizzo di armi nucleari, che vorrebbe dire però anche l'immediata scomparsa della Russia). Vuole che anche i popoli occidentali siano disponsti a rischiare la vita per il valore fondante dell'Europa, la libertà. Ha torto? Può essere. Porterebbe conseguenze più gravi? Anche questo può essere, ma a parti invertite cosa pensereste dei Francesi o dei Tedeschi se condannassero un conflitto in Italia senza intervenire?
> 
> Attenzione, la mia opinione è che l'occidente si stia comportando in modo ineccepibile, con un grande sacrificio economico per isolare immediatamente la Russia e risolvere il problema a medio termine. Inoltre, ha svegliato immediatamente un popolo (quello Russo), che altrimenti poteva essere inglobato nella propaganda più di quanto lo sia... e questa è forse la principale arma in questo momento. Però... non possiamo criticare chi vuole di più, perchè a parti inverse noi lo chiederemo con ancora maggiore convinzione (e non sto parlando di Nato, dove l'accordo è scritto, ma di umanità).



Perfetto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lui vuole la guerra. Vuole che lo salviamo. Adesso sta un pelo esagerando, davvero cosa vuole di più?


Zelensky fa il suo per cercare di non fare soccombere il suo paese, del tutto normale. Sta alle nazioni occidentali capire quanto fare e a che punto arrivare, soprattutto in relazione alle richieste di Putin che ormai non so se hai capito non sono limitate all'Ucraina, le parole del premier israeliano lasciano pochi dubbi.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma a parte russi che almeno sono il nemico....ci sono pure i polacchi. L'ovest dell'ucraina è polacco, è un regalino all'ucraina fatto da Stalin e Hitler però hanno cacciato solo 10 milioni di polacchi e ne sono rimasti 2....che non possono parlare in pubblico la propria lingua. Questa persecuzione esiste anche in periodo sovietico e poi dall'indipendenza ovviamente e la facevano pure i filorussi, però continuare a comportarsi così è chiedere ingresso nella UE è ridicolo.
> 
> Riguardo le armi, quelle di ora sono gratis, ma prima pagava pantalone ucraino e finivano nel più grande mercato nero d'Europa, parlo anche di mezzi pesanti.


Ma parliamo fondamentalmente di una nazione che manco dovrebbe esistere, è solo disastro politico post guerra fredda. SenZa contare le torbide che fanno anche loro dal l’indipendenza


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

*DIECI MISSILI CRUISE HANNO COLPITO L'AEROPORTO DI VINNYTSIA SITUATO AD OVEST DI KIEV, I DANNI SAREBBERO INGENTI.

ENNESIMA TELEFONATA TRA PUTIN E MACRON, NON SI HANNO ANCORA DETTAGLI AL RIGUARDO.*


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Vuole che l'occidente sia pronto a rischiare qualcosa (onestamente... questa Russia non ha nessuna speranza militare, quindi l'unico rischio è l'utilizzo di armi nucleari, che vorrebbe dire però anche l'immediata scomparsa della Russia). Vuole che anche i popoli occidentali siano disponsti a rischiare la vita per il valore fondante dell'Europa, la libertà. Ha torto? Può essere. Porterebbe conseguenze più gravi? Anche questo può essere, ma a parti invertite cosa pensereste dei Francesi o dei Tedeschi se condannassero un conflitto in Italia senza intervenire?
> 
> Attenzione, la mia opinione è che l'occidente si stia comportando in modo ineccepibile, con un grande sacrificio economico per isolare immediatamente la Russia e risolvere il problema a medio termine. Inoltre, ha svegliato immediatamente un popolo (quello Russo), che altrimenti poteva essere inglobato nella propaganda più di quanto lo sia... e questa è forse la principale arma in questo momento. Però... non possiamo criticare chi vuole di più, perchè a parti inverse noi lo chiederemo con ancora maggiore convinzione (e non sto parlando di Nato, dove l'accordo è scritto, ma di umanità).


Ma come fate a ripetere sta tiritera sempre uguale in loop? Vuole questo vuole quello? L’erba voglio cresce solo nel giardino del re. Lui vuole l’intervento diretto dell’Occidente, lui vuole trascinarci in una guerra mondiale. L’Occidente deve guardarsi bene da queste cose o non si torna più indietro. Rischiare la vita per la libertà di uno stato in cui nulla abbiamo a che fare? Poi il solito esempio se attaccassero l’Italia e nessuno facesse niente ecc, non è possibile perché qualsiasi nazione ue venga attaccata si va in guerra , idem della nato. Situazioni completamente diverse, non c’entra proprio nulla.

mi spiace ma io lo critico eccome zelensky


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DIECI MISSILI CRUISE HANNO COLPITO L'AEROPORTO DI VINNYTSIA SITUATO AD OVEST DI KIEV, I DANNI SAREBBERO INGENTI.
> 
> ENNESIMA TELEFONATA TRA PUTIN E MACRON, NON SI HANNO ANCORA DETTAGLI AL RIGUARDO.*


A macron piace proprio essere preso per i fondelli 

vuole giocare a fare la merkel..


----------



## Dexter (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma parliamo fondamentalmente di una nazione che manco dovrebbe esistere, è solo disastro politico post guerra fredda. SenZa contare le torbide che fanno anche loro dal l’indipendenza


Ogni guerra é una storia a sé. "A parti invertite" non esiste, é un'altra guerra. Siamo senza cuore haka, ti passo a prendere alle 16, andiamo a Leopoli in macchina a difendere il povero popolo ucraino


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Zelensky fa il suo per cercare di non fare soccombere il suo paese, del tutto normale. Sta alle nazioni occidentali capire quanto fare e a che punto arrivare, soprattutto in relazione alle richieste di Putin che ormai non so se hai capito non sono limitate all'Ucraina, le parole del premier israeliano lasciano pochi dubbi.


Quindi? Si va in guerra a salvare l’ucraina? Putin vuole tutta l’Europa?


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ogni guerra é una storia a sé. "A parti invertite" non esiste, é un'altra guerra. Siamo senza cuore haka, ti passo a prendere alle 16, andiamo a Leopoli in macchina a difendere il povero popolo ucraino


Facciamo alle 20 che alle 18 c’è la partita della Juve  
Se essere pragmatici vuol dire essere senza cuore ok. Sto leggendo passi presi dal libro cuore qui..


----------



## claudiop77 (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi? Si va in guerra a salvare l’ucraina? Putin vuole tutta l’Europa?


Se si entrasse in guerra non sarebbe per salvare l'Ucraina, ma per evitare che dopo l'Ucraina i russi continuino l'avanzata verso altri paesi.


----------



## Dexter (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi? Si va in guerra a salvare l’ucraina? Putin vuole tutta l’Europa?


Eh ma crei il precedente! Dopo legittimi la Cina a prendersi Taiwan! Lo dico io che tanto nessuno ne ha il coraggio? E sti grandissimi caxxi!  Ma forse é meglio una guerra nucleare per chiarire che la NATO comanda


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi? Si va in guerra a salvare l’ucraina? Putin vuole tutta l’Europa?


Putin sta chiedendo una "cintura" di stati cuscinetto demilitarizzati tra NATO e Russia, ciò vorrebbe dire consegnargli sostanzialmente: Finlandia, Paesi baltici, ucraina e Moldavia.

Ma tu credi veramente che la questione sia limitata all'Ucraina? Sei serio? Credi sul serio che il mondo stia rischiando la terza guerra mondiale esclusivamente per l'Ucraina? Seriamente?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Eh ma crei il precedente! Dopo legittimi la Cina a prendersi Taiwan! Lo dico io che tanto nessuno ne ha il coraggio? E sti grandissimi caxxi!  Ma forse é meglio una guerra nucleare per chiarire che la NATO comanda


Se la Cina prende Taiwan puoi dire addio al tuo smartphone, al tuo PC e a tutto ciò che ha microchip. O almeno addio a prezzi accessibili o chissà addio sul serio... "E STI GRANDISSIMI CAXXI". 

Un genio.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se si entrasse in guerra non sarebbe per salvare l'Ucraina, ma per evitare che dopo l'Ucraina i russi continuino l'avanzata verso altri paesi.


Si ma con i se e con i ma…


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Eh ma crei il precedente! Dopo legittimi la Cina a prendersi Taiwan! Lo dico io che tanto nessuno ne ha il coraggio? E sti grandissimi caxxi!  Ma forse é meglio una guerra nucleare per chiarire che la NATO comanda


Ma ovvio. Vuoi mettere che ora Putin si mette a giocare a risiko?


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Putin sta chiedendo una "cintura" di stati cuscinetto demilitarizzati tra NATO e Russia, ciò vorrebbe dire consegnargli sostanzialmente: Finlandia, Paesi baltici, ucraina e Moldavia.
> 
> Ma tu credi veramente che la questione sia limitata all'Ucraina? Sei serio? Credi sul serio che il mondo stia rischiando la terza guerra mondiale esclusivamente per l'Ucraina? Seriamente?


Lo voglio vedere Putin che attacca Finlandia, paesi baltici, Moldavia..si si.
Tutte ste certezze che avete..mah
Se attacca una di queste nazioni, è finita per lui ( anche per noi tutti)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se si entrasse in guerra non sarebbe per salvare l'Ucraina, *ma per evitare che dopo l'Ucraina i russi continuino l'avanzata verso altri paesi.*



Io a questo grassettato non credo minimamente.
In ogni caso,per evitare qualsiasi eventuale rischio,grassettato compreso,volenti o nolenti bisognerà sedersi al tavolo con Putin e mettere in atto una diplomazia come Dio comanda.

E come Dio comanda intendo di far sedere al tavolo dei veri dinosauri della diplomazia,non sturacessi come Di Maio e simili mestieranti europei che studiano a memoria l'argomentino e poi ripetono tutto come dei pappagalli.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io a questo grassettato non credo minimamente.
> In ogni caso,per evitare qualsiasi eventuale rischio,grassettato compreso,volenti o nolenti bisognerà sedersi al tavolo con Putin e mettere in atto una diplomazia come Dio comanda.
> 
> E come Dio comanda intendo di far sedere al tavolo dei veri dinosauri della diplomazia,non sturacessi come Di Maio e simili mestieranti europei che studiano a memoria l'argomentino e poi ripetono tutto come dei pappagalli.


Quoto ogni singola parola


----------



## Dexter (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se la Cina prende Taiwan puoi dire addio al tuo smartphone, al tuo PC e a tutto ciò che ha microchip. O almeno addio a prezzi accessibili o chissà addio sul serio... "E STI GRANDISSIMI CAXXI".
> 
> Un genio.


Si sicuramente senza Taiwan implode tutta l'industria tecnologica, ogni singolo chip viene da Taiwan. Se la Turchia cade in mano cinese smettiamo di mangiare Nutella immagino


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo voglio vedere Putin che attacca Finlandia, paesi baltici, Moldavia..si si.
> Tutte ste certezze che avete..mah
> Se attacca una di queste nazioni, è finita per lui ( anche per noi tutti)


La Moldavia è praticamente certo. Gli altri stati diventando neutrali e senza protezione NATO sarebbe sufficiente iniziare ad influenzarli per portarli nella sfera d'influenza russa nel giro di qualche anno. Non esiste solo la guerra come metodo di conquista.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si sicuramente senza Taiwan implode tutta l'industria tecnologica, ogni singolo chip viene da Taiwan. Se la Turchia cade in mano cinese smettiamo di mangiare Nutella immagino


Cerca Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Facciamo alle 20 che alle 18 c’è la partita della Juve



Ho la soluzione, possiamo mandarci Chiellini & co in guerra.


----------



## Dexter (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cerca Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company.


Non cerco proprio un bel niente, lascio a te la GENIALE (cit.) convinzione che qualunque chip venga da Taiwan, ove custodiscono gelosamente il segretissimo segreto per la produzione degli stessi. La sede in Arizona produrrà palloncini colorati


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non cerco proprio un bel niente, lascio a te la GENIALE (cit.) convinzione che qualunque chip venga da Taiwan, ove custodiscono gelosamente il segretissimo segreto per la produzione degli stessi. La sede in Arizona produrrà palloncini colorati


Quindi praticamente sono tutti ritardati a coprire Taiwan d'oro per la produzione di microchip. 
Non cercare nella e resta nelle tue convinzioni che ti devo dire


----------



## sunburn (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Moldavia è praticamente certo. Gli altri stati diventando neutrali e senza protezione NATO sarebbe sufficiente *iniziare ad influenzarli per portarli nella sfera d'influenza russa nel giro di qualche anno*. Non esiste solo la guerra come metodo di conquista.


Da questo punto di vista non sarei molto preoccupato. La Russia ha già abbondantemente dimostrato la sua totale inettitudine nell’attrarre i vicini, che infatti nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi la schifano.
Ma magari hanno ragione quelli che ci dicono che, mentre l’Occidente cattivone cercava di ampliare la propria sfera di influenza al punto da “circondare” la Russia, Putin giocava a “bubù settete” coi nipotini…


----------



## Dexter (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi praticamente sono tutti ritardati a coprire Taiwan d'oro per la produzione di microchip.
> Non cercare nella e resta nelle tue convinzioni che ti devo dire


Mi riferivo al disastroso scenario secondo il quale non avremo più smartphone  la TSMC ha controllate ovunque, se Taiwan esplode io rimango a casetta sul divano e al massimo pago 20% in più determinati prodotti


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2022)

POLIZIA DI SAN PIETROBURGO PICCHIA PERFINO DONNE CHE MANIFESTANO CONTRO LA GUERRA


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Moldavia è praticamente certo. Gli altri stati diventando neutrali e senza protezione NATO sarebbe sufficiente iniziare ad influenzarli per portarli nella sfera d'influenza russa nel giro di qualche anno. Non esiste solo la guerra come metodo di conquista.


Si ma gli altri stati cosa? Chi diventa neutrale? Gli Stati baltici sono in ue e nella nato no? La Finlandia è in Ue, idem la Svezia. Ma di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2022)

MARCO RUBIO : AUMENTANO LE POSSIBILITA' CHE LA RUSSIA ESTENDERA' L'INVASIONE PER COINVOLGERE LA TRANSNISTRIA


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho la soluzione, possiamo mandarci Chiellini & co in guerra.


Ma ci vada chi vuole fare l’eroe da dietro una tastiera 
Me li immagino con il mitra in mando quando poi appena vedono qualcosa di sospetto sono i primi a scappare


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mi riferivo al disastroso scenario secondo il quale non avremo più smartphone  la TSMC ha controllate ovunque, se Taiwan esplode io rimango a casetta sul divano e al massimo pago 20% in più determinati prodotti


È più complesso di così, essendo una società con sede e gran parte della produzione a Taiwan passando sotto controllo cinese diventerebbe una società statale. 
Altre aziende che producono microchip in maniera consistente sono poche, solo la Samsung ed un altra, anch'essa taiwanese.

Accettare TUTTO serenamente come se non ci riguardasse è un male.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> MARCO RUBIO : AUMENTANO LE POSSIBILITA' CHE LA RUSSIA ESTENDERA' L'INVASIONE PER COINVOLGERE LA TRANSNISTRIA


Impossibile mi avevano assicurato qui sopra che non sarebbero andati oltre e che Putin non farà altro.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io a questo grassettato non credo minimamente.
> *In ogni caso,per evitare qualsiasi eventuale rischio,grassettato compreso,volenti o nolenti bisognerà sedersi al tavolo con Putin e mettere in atto una diplomazia come Dio comanda.*
> 
> E come Dio comanda intendo di far sedere al tavolo dei veri dinosauri della diplomazia,non sturacessi come Di Maio e simili mestieranti europei che studiano a memoria l'argomentino e poi ripetono tutto come dei pappagalli.


Sull’uso di una corretta diplomazia sono totalmente d’accordo. Io, però, ho il sentore che Putin possa puntare a qualcosa in più della semplice Ucraina; a prescindere da questo, però, non possiamo esimerci da una seria trattativa con la Russia.


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> MARCO RUBIO : AUMENTANO LE POSSIBILITA' CHE LA RUSSIA ESTENDERA' L'INVASIONE PER COINVOLGERE LA TRANSNISTRIA


Eh ma Putin si fermerà all'Ukraina, lasciamoglielo fare (cit. i lecchini di Putin)


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma gli altri stati cosa? Chi diventa neutrale? Gli Stati baltici sono in ue e nella nato no? La Finlandia è in Ue, idem la Svezia. Ma di che stiamo parlando?


Appunto, si tratta di ridisegnare l'Europa orientale, è quello che vuole Putin...


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Da questo punto di vista non sarei molto preoccupato. La Russia ha già abbondantemente dimostrato la sua totale inettitudine nell’attrarre i vicini, che infatti nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi la schifano.
> Ma magari hanno ragione quelli che ci dicono che, mentre l’Occidente cattivone cercava di ampliare la propria sfera di influenza al punto da “circondare” la Russia, Putin giocava a “bubù settete” coi nipotini…


In effetti di questi “stati a rischio”, nessuno è minimamente filo russo. Vorrei capire come si dovrebbe fare a convincerli


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Impossibile mi avevano assicurato qui sopra che non sarebbero andati oltre e che Putin non farà altro.


Entro domani prende Svezia Norvegia Finlandia e paese baltici, praticamente un risiko vivente :asds
Ste super notizie sono vere?


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Appunto, si tratta di ridisegnare l'Europa orientale, è quello che vuole Putin...


Si ed è di facilissima realizzazione. Domani si sveglia e prende tutto. Ripeto, se tocca uno di quei paesi è finita


----------



## Controcorrente (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In effetti di questi “stati a rischio”, nessuno è minimamente filo russo. Vorrei capire come si dovrebbe fare a convincerli


Eh invece l'Ucraina... si vede che sparargli dalle finestre e lanciare molotov a mani nude contro i carroarmati è sintomo di vicinanza alla Russia...


----------



## Dexter (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È più complesso di così, essendo una società con sede e gran parte della produzione a Taiwan passando sotto controllo cinese diventerebbe una società statale.
> Altre aziende che producono microchip in maniera consistente sono poche, solo la Samsung ed un altra, anch'essa taiwanese.
> 
> Accettare TUTTO serenamente come se non ci riguardasse è un male.


Se non ti inimichi la Cina, quale sarebbe il problema? Cambiare il codice tributo del paese da cui importi in fattura? La frase finale é vera anche all'inverso, tante situazioni non ci devono riguardare.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Eh invece l'Ucraina... si vede che sparargli dalle finestre e lanciare molotov a mani nude contro i carroarmati è sintomo di vicinanza alla Russia...


Ma cosa c’entra di grazia?
Si stava parlando di far avvicinare quelle nazioni alla Russia. Mah


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se non ti inimichi la Cina, quale sarebbe il problema? Cambiare il codice tributo del paese da cui importi in fattura? La frase finale é vera anche all'inverso, tante situazioni non ci devono riguardare.


La Cina? Il nemico numero uno del mondo occidentale? Non vedono l'ora di schiavizzare mezzo mondo ed in parte già ci sono riusciti.

Già dipendiamo per troppe cose da loro, immagino tu possa comprendere benissimo che dipendere esclusivamente da una nazione vuol dire esserne assoggettati.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Marzo 2022)

da persone che reprimono con forza , sanzioni e arresti ogni forma di protesta pacifica contro la guerra e che reprimono la libertà di stampa non mi aspetterò mai nulla di buono


----------



## 7vinte (6 Marzo 2022)

*Putin a Macron:"per continuare il dialogo Kiev deve esaudire le richieste russe"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Entro domani prende Svezia Norvegia Finlandia e paese baltici, praticamente un risiko vivente :asds
> Ste super notizie sono vere?


Ma secondo te la minaccia UFFICIALE E SCRITTA consegnata al governo finlandese è stata fatta a caso? Da quanto tempo non si vedeva una nazione minacciarne un altra di ritorsioni militari con un documento ufficiale?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Putin a Macron:"per continuare il dialogo Kiev deve esaudire le richieste russe"*


Fate quello che vogliamo noi e tutto andrà bene cit.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Entro domani prende Svezia Norvegia Finlandia e paese baltici, praticamente un risiko vivente :asds
> Ste super notizie sono vere?


Sembrano i discorsi che si facevano prima dell'invasione, quando si sfotteva sul 16 febbraio, sull'intelligence usa, e che era tutta propaganda americana.
Oppure quando, capito che avrebbe invaso, si diceva che si fermava al Donbass


----------



## Swaitak (6 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Putin a Macron:"per continuare il dialogo Kiev deve esaudire le richieste russe"*


Macron sembra Scaroni che tratta con Sala


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Putin a Macron:"per continuare il dialogo Kiev deve esaudire le richieste russe"*



la parola negoziati in russia ha un altro significato o non si spiega


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Macron sembra Scaroni che tratta con Sala


Sto ridendo da solo davanti al pc ahahahah


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Putin a Macron:"per continuare il dialogo Kiev deve esaudire le richieste russe"*


Ma Macron non ha un minimo di dignità? Si sta facendo trattare come un pupazzo...


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma Macron non ha un minimo di dignità? Si sta facendo trattare come un pupazzo...



Evidentemente questa sovraesposizione rende in termini di voto..
Quando ci saranno le presidenziali in Francia ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Evidentemente questa sovraesposizione rende in termini di voto..
> Quando ci saranno le presidenziali in Francia ?


Non so quando di preciso ma non manca molto


----------



## Dexter (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Cina? Il nemico numero uno del mondo occidentale? Non vedono l'ora di schiavizzare mezzo mondo ed in parte già ci sono riusciti.
> 
> Già dipendiamo per troppe cose da loro, immagino tu possa comprendere benissimo che dipendere esclusivamente da una nazione vuol dire esserne assoggettati.


Dipendiamo già dalla Cina (inteso noi come Europa), ma é almeno in parte reciproca la cosa. É molto più grave il ban della Russia nel campo energetico che un'eventuale nucleare su Taiwan, economicamente parlando. Poi le considerazioni su giusto, sbagliato, guerra o meno le lascio a voi perché non é il mio campo, ma che con Taiwan in mano cinese implode il mondo (economicamente!) é una convinzione tutta amerigana


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2022)

Ci rendiamo conto che la polizia Russa ferma la gente per strada, sequestra i telefonini per cercare oppositori al regime.
Follia di Putler, follia. Ho paura.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2022)

*No vaccini, green pass o altro in questi topic.

Ci sono gli altri.*


----------



## kekkopot (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Evidentemente questa sovraesposizione rende in termini di voto..
> Quando ci saranno le presidenziali in Francia ?


Mi sembra son vicine.. Forse Maggio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

*ZELENSKY: "COME HO GIÀ DETTO DIVERSE VOLTE SONO PRONTO E DISPONIBILE A TRATTARE DIRETTAMENTE CON PUTIN DI PERSONA."*


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *No vaccini, green pass o altro in questi topic.
> 
> Ci sono gli altri.*


Hai ragione, chiedo venia.
Lo scrivo piu gentilmente e senza umiliare nessuno.

Quando si trattava della pandemia, si parlava di forconi e gesti coraggiosi.

Poi quando Putin minaccia di farti il.culo gli si porge l' altra guancia.

Si vedono da queste cose, chi ha le palle e chi no.

I duri si vedono quando il gioco si fa duro.
Il che non vuol dire imbracciare un fucile e andare a sparare, ma accettare di non farsi minacciare da nessuno.


----------



## Dexter (6 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci rendiamo conto che la polizia Russa ferma la gente per strada, sequestra i telefonini per cercare oppositori al regime.
> Follia di Putler, follia. Ho paura.


Ho letto che tanti russi stan scappando in Finlandia. Mi piacerebbe sapere in punti percentuali quanto gradimento ha Vladimiro, nel 2022 é difficile nascondere la verità a un popolo così numeroso ed esteso


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ho letto che tanti russi stan scappando in Finlandia. Mi piacerebbe sapere in punti percentuali quanto gradimento ha Vladimiro, nel 2022 é difficile nascondere la verità a un popolo così numeroso ed esteso


L anno scorso Putin ha truccato le elezioni con i seggi elettronici. Il prossimo step sarà quello di non fare per niente le elezioni. La Russia la nuova Cina


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

*BLINKEN: "IL GOVERNO UCRAINO CI HA COMUNICATO DI AVER STESO UN PROTOCOLLO DI CONTINUITÀ GOVERNATIVA IN CASO ZELENSKY PERDA LA VITA, TALE PROTOCOLLO È STATO STILATO E FIRMATO DALLO STESSO ZELENSKY."*


----------



## Igniorante (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come?



Liberando qualche virus in Russia, ovviamente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *BLINKEN: "IL GOVERNO UCRAINO CI HA COMUNICATO DI AVER STESO UN PROTOCOLLO DI CONTINUITÀ GOVERNATIVA IN CASO ZELENSKY PERDA LA VITA, TALE PROTOCOLLO È STATO STILATO E FIRMATO DALLO STESSO ZELENSKY."*


.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te la minaccia UFFICIALE E SCRITTA consegnata al governo finlandese è stata fatta a caso? Da quanto tempo non si vedeva una nazione minacciarne un altra di ritorsioni militari con un documento ufficiale?


E vediamo se da seguito alle parole. Sarebbe lui in quel caso a scatenare una guerra mondiale


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sembrano i discorsi che si facevano prima dell'invasione, quando si sfotteva sul 16 febbraio, sull'intelligence usa, e che era tutta propaganda americana.
> Oppure quando, capito che avrebbe invaso, si diceva che si fermava al Donbass


Non dirlo a me, io ero convinto che non si sarebbe fermato e temevo già allora la guerra mondiale


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non dirlo a me, io ero convinto che non si sarebbe fermato e temevo già allora la guerra mondiale


Io sono convinto che la partita non si stia giocando in Ucraina, vedo tutto ancora una volta come una macchinazione cinese per mettere le mani su Taiwan.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, chiedo venia.
> Lo scrivo piu gentilmente e senza umiliare nessuno.
> 
> Quando si trattava della pandemia, si parlava di forconi e gesti coraggiosi.
> ...


Bisognava farlo con la Cina proprio per il covid, invece tutti ci siamo girati dall’altra parte …


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Marzo 2022)

Mi permetto di scrivere due righe sulla Cina. Lo farò principalmente da un punto di vista economico, piuttosto che politico-militare, dato che nel campo economico-finanziario ci lavoro. Premetto dicendo che dal punto di vista economico oggi ogni invasione ha zero senso, in quanto i costi di ogni atto di aggressione saranno sempre superiore ai benefici. Questo valeva anche per la guerra in Ucraina, totale follia che si è realizzata e che porterà danni di proporzioni cosmiche all'economia russa. Ma tornando alla Cina, partirei dal presupposto che economicamente l'economia cinese è ben più grande e strutturata rispetto alla Russia, che è praticamente una gas station con le bombe atomiche. Da qui potremmo quindi assumere che potrebbero permettersi una annessione di Taiwan con la forza, senza compromettere in modo significativa la proprio economia. Questo a mio avvisto non è vero e ci tengo anche a spiegare perchè: 
- l'economia cinese, se pur diversificata e con un mercato interno di 1,4 miliardi di persone, è ancora fortemente dipendente dall'Occidente per il suo export, che costituisce il 20% del proprio PIL ma una misura significativamente maggiore se consideriamo l'indotto
- Leggo troppi commenti sui Chip, dandone troppa rilevanza strategica. E' vero che la TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufactoring Company) produce il 50% dei chip mondiali, ma non è che invadendo una nazione ne trai benefici. Prima di tutto ricordiamo che a Taiwan si producono i Chip, ma che il design e la ricerca avviene principalmente nella Silicon Valley da parte di Apple, Intel, Invidia o in Corea con Samsung ecc..se Taiwan diventasse Cina, molte aziende inizierebbe a delocalizzare la produzione in altre aree, principalmente per "paura" dell'Infringment dei Property Rights (brevetti). Inoltre qui non si parla di un pozzo di petrolio da conquistare, la tecnologia dipende in primis dal capitale umano, non è che invadendo la Silicon valley per dire ti permetterebbe di avere la tecnologia di prima fascia, semplicemente il capitale umano si dissolverebbe in men che non si dica. Stessa cosa succederebbe a Taiwan, insomma i cinesi avrebbero un vantaggio competitivo per forse qualche anno, e in Occidente avremmo un problema di approvigionamento di Chip ma in un periodo brevissimo (per i chip non di ultima generazione) e di qualche anno per quelli di ultima generazione, aggiusteremmo la supply chain. 
- I Cinesi hanno già visto gli effetti economici a Hong Kong e quelli delle sanzioni russe. Non sono un "politologo" ma all'interno del partito comunista cinese ci sono tante correnti ma spesso unite da un pensiero unico sul progresso economico come modo per tenere "buono" il popolo 
- Tornando sulle correnti politiche del partito, ricordo che nonostante Xi faccia parte di una corrente più "espansionistica" della Cina negli affari esteri, i cinesi rimangono per tradizione molto localisti e diffidenti verso operazioni di politica che possano minare i rapporti con l'esterno. Per tradizione, non sanno nemmeno bene come comportarsi con l'Occidente 

A mio modesto avviso i Cinesi continueranno con la loro politica di "annessione" di Taiwan come hanno fatto per Hong kong, con pazienza e cercando di influenzare media e partiti politici.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che la partita non si stia giocando in Ucraina, vedo tutto ancora una volta come una macchinazione cinese per mettere le mani su Taiwan.


Non so, qua si va troppo oltre. È già complicato quello che stiamo vivendo. È molto probabile i 2 si siano messi d’accordo per fare le proprie conquiste


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di scrivere due righe sulla Cina. Lo farò principalmente da un punto di vista economico, piuttosto che politico-militare, dato che nel campo economico-finanziario ci lavoro. Premetto dicendo che dal punto di vista economico oggi ogni invasione ha zero senso, in quanto i costi di ogni atto di aggressione saranno sempre superiore ai benefici. Questo valeva anche per la guerra in Ucraina, totale follia che si è realizzata e che porterà danni di proporzioni cosmiche all'economia russa. Ma tornando alla Cina, partirei dal presupposto che economicamente l'economia cinese è ben più grande e strutturata rispetto alla Russia, che è praticamente una gas station con le bombe atomiche. Da qui potremmo quindi assumere che potrebbero permettersi una annessione di Taiwan con la forza, senza compromettere in modo significativa la proprio economia. Questo a mio avvisto non è vero e ci tengo anche a spiegare perchè:
> - l'economia cinese, se pur diversificata e con un mercato interno di 1,4 miliardi di persone, è ancora fortemente dipendente dall'Occidente per il suo export, che costituisce il 20% del proprio PIL ma una misura significativamente maggiore se consideriamo l'indotto
> - Leggo troppi commenti sui Chip, dandone troppa rilevanza strategica. E' vero che la TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufactoring Company) produce il 50% dei chip mondiali, ma non è che invadendo una nazione ne trai benefici. Prima di tutto ricordiamo che a Taiwan si producono i Chip, ma che il design e la ricerca avviene principalmente nella Silicon Valley da parte di Apple, Intel, Invidia o in Corea con Samsung ecc..se Taiwan diventasse Cina, molte aziende inizierebbe a delocalizzare la produzione in altre aree, principalmente per "paura" dell'Infringment dei Property Rights (brevetti). Inoltre qui non si parla di un pozzo di petrolio da conquistare, la tecnologia dipende in primis dal capitale umano, non è che invadendo la Silicon valley per dire ti permetterebbe di avere la tecnologia di prima fascia, semplicemente il capitale umano si dissolverebbe in men che non si dica. Stessa cosa succederebbe a Taiwan, insomma i cinesi avrebbero un vantaggio competitivo per forse qualche anno, e in Occidente avremmo un problema di approvigionamento di Chip ma in un periodo brevissimo (per i chip non di ultima generazione) e di qualche anno per quelli di ultima generazione, aggiusteremmo la supply chain.
> - I Cinesi hanno già visto gli effetti economici a Hong Kong e quelli delle sanzioni russe. Non sono un "politologo" ma all'interno del partito comunista cinese ci sono tante correnti ma spesso unite da un pensiero unico sul progresso economico come modo per tenere "buono" il popolo
> ...


Ma infatti i cinesi hanno chiesto mano libera su Taiwan in cambio della loro mediazione con la Russia. Mano libera non vuol dire esclusivamente Invasione militare, ma anche quello che dici tu, influenzare partiti ecc per portarla pian piano all'interno della Cina.


----------



## Milanoide (6 Marzo 2022)

Ora si risveglia il Tataristan e apre un secondo fronte


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Eh ma crei il precedente! Dopo legittimi la Cina a prendersi Taiwan! Lo dico io che tanto nessuno ne ha il coraggio? E sti grandissimi caxxi!  Ma forse é meglio una guerra nucleare per chiarire che la NATO comanda


Non sai di che parli, a Taiwan c'è TSMC, cerca su google e capirai.
Se Taiwan finisce in mano cinese, la nostra vita cambia radicalmente, soprattutto dal punto di vista tecnologico.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non so, qua si va troppo oltre. È già complicato quello che stiamo vivendo. È molto probabile i 2 si siano messi d’accordo per fare le proprie conquiste



Non sappiamo se si sono messe d’accordo prima ma comunque con la loro strategia hanno messo l’occidente in una posizione scomoda.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di scrivere due righe sulla Cina. Lo farò principalmente da un punto di vista economico, piuttosto che politico-militare, dato che nel campo economico-finanziario ci lavoro. Premetto dicendo che dal punto di vista economico oggi ogni invasione ha zero senso, in quanto i costi di ogni atto di aggressione saranno sempre superiore ai benefici. Questo valeva anche per la guerra in Ucraina, totale follia che si è realizzata e che porterà danni di proporzioni cosmiche all'economia russa. Ma tornando alla Cina, partirei dal presupposto che economicamente l'economia cinese è ben più grande e strutturata rispetto alla Russia, che è praticamente una gas station con le bombe atomiche. Da qui potremmo quindi assumere che potrebbero permettersi una annessione di Taiwan con la forza, senza compromettere in modo significativa la proprio economia. Questo a mio avvisto non è vero e ci tengo anche a spiegare perchè:
> - l'economia cinese, se pur diversificata e con un mercato interno di 1,4 miliardi di persone, è ancora fortemente dipendente dall'Occidente per il suo export, che costituisce il 20% del proprio PIL ma una misura significativamente maggiore se consideriamo l'indotto
> - Leggo troppi commenti sui Chip, dandone troppa rilevanza strategica. E' vero che la TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufactoring Company) produce il 50% dei chip mondiali, ma non è che invadendo una nazione ne trai benefici. Prima di tutto ricordiamo che a Taiwan si producono i Chip, ma che il design e la ricerca avviene principalmente nella Silicon Valley da parte di Apple, Intel, Invidia o in Corea con Samsung ecc..se Taiwan diventasse Cina, molte aziende inizierebbe a delocalizzare la produzione in altre aree, principalmente per "paura" dell'Infringment dei Property Rights (brevetti). Inoltre qui non si parla di un pozzo di petrolio da conquistare, la tecnologia dipende in primis dal capitale umano, non è che invadendo la Silicon valley per dire ti permetterebbe di avere la tecnologia di prima fascia, semplicemente il capitale umano si dissolverebbe in men che non si dica. Stessa cosa succederebbe a Taiwan, insomma i cinesi avrebbero un vantaggio competitivo per forse qualche anno, e in Occidente avremmo un problema di approvigionamento di Chip ma in un periodo brevissimo (per i chip non di ultima generazione) e di qualche anno per quelli di ultima generazione, aggiusteremmo la supply chain.
> - I Cinesi hanno già visto gli effetti economici a Hong Kong e quelli delle sanzioni russe. Non sono un "politologo" ma all'interno del partito comunista cinese ci sono tante correnti ma spesso unite da un pensiero unico sul progresso economico come modo per tenere "buono" il popolo
> ...


Aggiungo un importante dettaglio: TSMC è minata alle fondamenta.
In caso di invasione, sarebbe fatta saltare istantaneamente e il personale evacuato verso gli USA/Giappone o, nel malaugato caso non fosse possibile, liquidato. 
Quindi TSMC in mano a Pechino non ci finirà mai, semplicemente non esisterà piu.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

*TRUMP: "METTIAMO LA BANDIERA CINESE SUI CACCIA ED ANDIAMO A BOMBARDARE LA RUSSIA, DICIAMO CHE SONO STATI LORO, POI LASCIAMO CHE SI DISTRUGGANO A VICENDA".*


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Aggiungo un importante dettaglio: TSMC è minata alle fondamenta.
> In caso di invasione, sarebbe fatta saltare istantaneamente e il personale evacuato verso gli USA/Giappone o, nel malaugato caso non fosse possibile, liquidato.
> Quindi TSMC in mano a Pechino non ci finirà mai, semplicemente non esisterà piu.



Questo i cinesi non lo sanno?


----------



## Dexter (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo i cinesi non lo sanno?


No


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *TRUMP: "METTIAMO LA BANDIERA CINESE SUI CACCIA ED ANDIAMO A BOMBARDARE LA RUSSIA, DICIAMO CHE SONO STATI LORO, POI LASCIAMO CHE SI DISTRUGGANO A VICENDA".*



Geni del male ne abbiamo?


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non sai di che parli, a Taiwan c'è TSMC, cerca su google e capirai.
> Se Taiwan finisce in mano cinese, la nostra vita cambia radicalmente, soprattutto dal punto di vista tecnologico.


Basta vedere con la pandemia e il rallentamento della fornitura di microchip cosa ha comportato.

Certo, a lungo termine come dice @Andrea Red&Black risolveremmo, ma nel medio termine piangeremmo.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> No



Mi permetto di dubitare.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *TRUMP: "METTIAMO LA BANDIERA CINESE SUI CACCIA ED ANDIAMO A BOMBARDARE LA RUSSIA, DICIAMO CHE SONO STATI LORO, POI LASCIAMO CHE SI DISTRUGGANO A VICENDA".*


Ahahahaha grande!


----------



## Djici (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *TRUMP: "METTIAMO LA BANDIERA CINESE SUI CACCIA ED ANDIAMO A BOMBARDARE LA RUSSIA, DICIAMO CHE SONO STATI LORO, POI LASCIAMO CHE SI DISTRUGGANO A VICENDA".*


Questa e epica


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo i cinesi non lo sanno?


Chiaro che lo sanno.
Prendere Taiwan non è giustificato solo dai semiconduttori, ci mancherebbe.
Si tratta di una questione politica (porre fine alla guerra civile dopo 70+ anni) e strategica (Taiwan è una base fondamentale per il amr cinese meridionale, pivot geostrategico che Xi sta puntando).


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *TRUMP: "METTIAMO LA BANDIERA CINESE SUI CACCIA ED ANDIAMO A BOMBARDARE LA RUSSIA, DICIAMO CHE SONO STATI LORO, POI LASCIAMO CHE SI DISTRUGGANO A VICENDA".*




Trump potrebbe travestirsi da Putin e firmare un negoziato equo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *TRUMP: "METTIAMO LA BANDIERA CINESE SUI CACCIA ED ANDIAMO A BOMBARDARE LA RUSSIA, DICIAMO CHE SONO STATI LORO, POI LASCIAMO CHE SI DISTRUGGANO A VICENDA".*


Non smetterò mai di stupirmi della lampante idiozia di quest'uomo, è una cosa strabiliante. 
Potrei fare discorsi più approfonditi con un ragazzino di 12 anni.


----------



## Dexter (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *TRUMP: "METTIAMO LA BANDIERA CINESE SUI CACCIA ED ANDIAMO A BOMBARDARE LA RUSSIA, DICIAMO CHE SONO STATI LORO, POI LASCIAMO CHE SI DISTRUGGANO A VICENDA".*


Tanto poi si scannerebbero nel nostro continente, mentre lui sarebbe con il culo al caldo in un bunker. Facile così. Sono sicuro che dal Pentagono la pensano in maniera simile, tanto loro sono al sicuro


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non smetterò mai di stupirmi della lampante idiozia di quest'uomo, è una cosa strabiliante.
> Potrei fare discorsi più approfonditi con un ragazzino di 12 anni.



Strabiliante è che sia stato votato.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non smetterò mai di stupirmi della lampante idiozia di quest'uomo, è una cosa strabiliante.
> Potrei fare discorsi più approfonditi con un ragazzino di 12 anni.


Mi ricordo che eri un grande fan però


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

*I **MISSILI CRUISE CHE HANNO COLPITO L'AEROPORTO AD OVEST DI KIEV SONO STATI LANCIATI DALLA TRANSINISTRIA, REGIONE SEPARATISTA MOLDAVA.*


----------



## 7vinte (6 Marzo 2022)

*Putin a Macron:"raggiungerò gli obiettivi con il negoziato o con la Guerra"*


----------



## 7vinte (6 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Putin a Macron:"raggiungerò gli obiettivi con il negoziato o con la Guerra"*


Quindi o si arrendono o li battiamo. Molto diplomatico


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Marzo 2022)

*Il ministro degli Esteri ucraino Kuleba annuncia che sono 20 mila i volontari che hanno fatto richiesta per combattere la Russia. Ci sarebbero diversi veterani di guerra dei Marines americani. *


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Quindi o si arrendono o li battiamo. Molto diplomatico



Qualcuno dice che Putin è pazzo. A me sembra perfettamente lucido.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Quindi o si arrendono o li battiamo. Molto diplomatico


La sintesti sin dal primo negoziato é quella.
O vi arrendete, o prima o poi vi distruggero


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Il ministro degli Esteri ucraino Kuleba annuncia che sono 20 mila i volontari che hanno fatto richiesta per combattere la Russia. Ci sarebbero diversi veterani di guerra dei Marines americani. *



Pensa di vincere la guerra in questo modo?


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo che eri un grande fan però


Un grande fan del presidente imprenditore (ha venduto un sacco di armi e fatto un buon lavoro con l'economia)
Non certo del presidente "politico", che al netto di qualche buona intuizione (vedi Corea del Nord e retorica anticinese) ha gestito in maniera ridicola il fronte interno ed estero, spesso lasciandosi andare a dichiarazioni assolutamente censurabili anche verso gli alleati.
Un'idiota.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Un grande fan del presidente imprenditore (ha venduto un sacco di armi e fatto un buon lavoro con l'economia)
> Non certo del presidente "politico", che al netto di qualche buona intuizione (vedi Corea del Nord e retorica anticinese) ha gestito in maniera ridicola il fronte interno ed estero, spesso lasciandosi andare a dichiarazioni assolutamente censurabili anche verso gli alleati.
> Un'idiota.


I primi tempi lo stimavi davvero. Presentandoti dicesti che "il mio avatar è un misto tra Berlusconi (che non stimo) e Trump (che stimo)".
Ehehe ho un'ottima memoria 
Comunque anche io lo stimavo, ora non moltissimo, però voterei lui nel 2024


----------



## Baba (6 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci rendiamo conto che la polizia Russa ferma la gente per strada, sequestra i telefonini per cercare oppositori al regime.
> Follia di Putler, follia. Ho paura.


Non ho trovato niente su questo fatto. Dove l’hai letta?


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> I primi tempi lo stimavi davvero. Presentandoti dicesti che "il mio avatar è un misto tra Berlusconi (che non stimo) e Trump (che stimo)".
> Ehehe ho un'ottima memoria
> Comunque anche io lo stimavo, ora non moltissimo, però voterei lui nel 2024


Eh grazie, era il 2016 e la campagna elettorale di Trump andava in direzione di un reassesment razionale della potenza americana, sembrava davvero un piano ottimo, chiaro avessi stima di lui al tempo.
Poi si è dimostrato un politico incapace e un personaggio davvero infantile e poco lucido.


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pensa di vincere la guerra in questo modo?


20mila non sono pochi eh


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 20mila non sono pochi eh



Per me solo altre potenziali vittime.


----------

